# Another youtuber with super fast growth?



## Auburn (Dec 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5TN60JDjr4&feature=related


yeah...no


----------



## robot. (Dec 5, 2009)

Lawd, we were just talking about her earlier today.


----------



## Auburn (Dec 5, 2009)

For real? I missed it.  I know people have super fast growth but 3 inches in a month? hmph.


----------



## Barbie83 (Dec 5, 2009)

umm, yeah...no.


----------



## Kellum (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow her hair grew from being cut to about APL to WL in only 2 months


----------



## robot. (Dec 5, 2009)

Auburn said:


> For real? I missed it.  I know people have super fast growth but 3 inches in a month? hmph.



Nah, we were talking about whether or not her hair is "damaged," and people wanted to get touchy about that.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Dec 5, 2009)

TWO MONTHS! I dont care if you're fully Asian your hair's not growing from apl to past waistlength in two months

Between the contacts and the claim of going from APl to WL in two months all I can do is smh at this


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Dec 5, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Nah, we were talking about whether or not her hair is "damaged," and people wanted to get touchy about that.



Is that thread still around? 

ETA: Nevermind I found it


----------



## Auburn (Dec 5, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Nah, we were talking about whether or not her hair is "damaged," and people wanted to get touchy about that.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uya44fLr7A&feature=fvw
I would say so after 20 passes...


----------



## PrincessKia (Dec 5, 2009)

Her hair is very pretty.

But it looks like she's saying she got over 6 inches in a month. Which is possible but well... I've never actually seen it. I'm guessing about 6 inches of hair I can't really measure the screen. 

Well I need to know all her secrets if she was able to go from arm pit to below waist length.


----------



## robot. (Dec 5, 2009)

> hun all that work juss to put that shyt in﻿ a bun



Bwahahaha!


----------



## Bene (Dec 5, 2009)

Wearing big dangly earrings while blow drying and flat ironing doesn't seem very practical. Oh, and that's a LOT of heat!


----------



## Natirelle (Dec 5, 2009)

*I something not right about that lhcf!!!!*


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Dec 5, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Nah, we were talking about whether or not her hair is "damaged," and people wanted to get touchy about that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I beg to differ, she's a type 2, that hair type can get away with murder between color and super high heat and not incur much damage at all. So I would say her hair isn't damaged despite the 20 passes of the flat iron, she has the cuticle layers to spare.

ETA: She really does abuse her hair and her ends are taking a massive beating for it but she's still retaining length nicely.

Honestly, I dont know why she doesnt just invest in a good tourmaline ionic blowdryer which would get her hair straight and just bump her ends.

She definitely has her makeup game on smash though!


----------



## Bene (Dec 5, 2009)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> I beg to differ, she's a type 2, that hair type can get away with murder between color and super high heat and not incur much damage at all. So I would say her hair isn't damaged despite the 20 passes of the flat iron, she has the cuticle layers to spare.
> 
> She definitely has her makeup game on smash though!




I think she's a 3A. I looked at her vids of her hair before she dries it. That's what my hair looks like when wet. Loose curls. Definitely 3A.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Dec 5, 2009)

Sure I can see how she could be a 3A as well my assertion still stands, she has the cuticle layers to spare for all that 20 passes and all.

You can be a 3a and sleep on cotton pillowcases flat iron your hair every day all your life with no retention issues whatsoever. So I dont think her hair is damaged at all.


----------



## Sera (Dec 5, 2009)

I've never heard of anyone going from APL to WL in a couple of months...that's interesting....Her hair is gorgeous though & her accent is too cute!!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Dec 5, 2009)

Wait *Bene*, you have hair like that, what do you think of the APL to WL in two months claim?


----------



## robot. (Dec 5, 2009)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Sure I can see how she could be a 3A as well my assertion still stands, she has the cuticle layers to spare for all that 20 passes and all.
> 
> *You can be a 3a and sleep on cotton pillowcases flat iron your hair every day all your life with no retention issues whatsoever.* So I dont think her hair is damaged at all.



I think this is a stretch.

And just because your hair grows doesn't mean it's not damaged.


----------



## nikki2229 (Dec 5, 2009)

Ok. I found her hair video from 2 months ago, she cut her hair in "layers" but the majority of the length was still the same.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVKmr87COZI&feature=channel

Her hair looks healthier with the new color.


----------



## Bene (Dec 5, 2009)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Wait *Bene*, you have hair like that, what do you think of the APL to WL in two months claim?




I think she either has poor measuring abilities, has an overactive imagination, is terrible at determining time, or is full of sh*t. Even people with extremely fast hair growing genes don't see that kind of growth in that short amount of time.

Yeah, my hair grows if I abuse it with heat, it can withstand lots of things, it'll grow. But APL to WL in two months? Nah. That's at least 8 inches.


And yeah, some people can get away with torturing their hair. When I used to blow dry soaking wet hair without any heat protection, my hair still grew. It'll grow, but it won't look so hot. I can see some damage in her hair already. If my hair looked like that when straightened, I'd say it was damaged.


----------



## sugarwater (Dec 5, 2009)

uh...well i guess she just has that fast growing hair even though here video from 2 months ago are the same length not shoulder length 

gosh her make up annoys me. I'm not fond of light pink lips on darker/tan skin. No offence to anyone...


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Dec 5, 2009)

Bene said:


> I* think she either has poor measuring abilities, has an overactive imagination, is terrible at determining time, or is full of sh*t. Even people with extremely fast hair growing genes don't see that kind of growth in that short amount of time.*
> 
> *Yeah, my hair grows if I abuse it with heat, it can withstand lots of things, it'll grow. But APL to WL in two months? Nah. That's at least 8 inches*.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much, glad to hear the perspective of someone with the same hair type.

I felt the same but for a second there I was like hmmm lemme see what another lady with the same hair type says.....thats what I suspected.

I feel what you're saying, her ends definitely are in need of some TLC especially her bangs.


----------



## Bene (Dec 5, 2009)

nikki2229 said:


> Ok. I found her hair video from 2 months ago, *she cut her hair in "layers" but the majority of the length was still the same*.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVKmr87COZI&feature=channel
> 
> Her hair looks healthier with the new color.




There, nikki brings us proof! This chick is terrible at measuring AND is full of sh*t.


The resident 3A has spoken


----------



## Khaiya (Dec 5, 2009)

^Look at her ends, i'm sorry i want length but not if my hair looks like hers, it really doesn't look that healthy to me.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Dec 5, 2009)

Bene said:


> There, nikki brings us proof! This chick is terrible at measuring AND is full of sh*t.
> 
> 
> *The resident 3A has spoken *


*dies*


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Dec 5, 2009)

She seems to imply that because she's not "all black," her hair grows that fast... :hardslap:


----------



## Bene (Dec 5, 2009)

Serenity_Peace said:


> She seems to imply that because she's not "all black," her hair grows that fast... :hardslap:




Not to totally insult her, but I'm thinking she gets the average .5 a month and *thinks* this is fast because she's retaining length. Also with the whole layers thing, it's obvious that she's not growing fast at all. 


She can imply all she wants. It's obvious that she doesn't know what she's doing. Sooner or later, she's going to be chopping off some of that length because of the damage. I would've done it ages ago.

Sorry, I'm taking this chick's claims a bit personally because she's spreading untruths about hair.


----------



## Ashleescheveux (Dec 5, 2009)

She says that is her real eye colour, shes half white





BlackMasterPiece said:


> TWO MONTHS! I dont care if you're fully Asian your hair's not growing from apl to past waistlength in two months
> 
> Between the contacts and the claim of going from APl to WL in two months all I can do is smh at this


----------



## Auburn (Dec 5, 2009)

Ashleescheveux said:


> She says that is her real eye colour, shes half white



Half white yeah, real eye color no.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Dec 5, 2009)

Ashleescheveux said:


> She says that is her real eye colour, shes half white



Her eyes dont look so blue here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wk9A7aRXLNQ&feature=channel its a shame too because I really think brown eyes become her.

Maybe she is half white....I dunno *shrugs*

She's a beautiful girl, thats what makes this so puzzling, she doesn't have to lie. I love her eyebrows and their arch, and I actually like her overall look. But those definitely scream contacts to me.


----------



## Ashleescheveux (Dec 5, 2009)

I always thought so too because sometimes her eyes are brown, but she replied to that question before with "yes my eye colour is naturally green"





Auburn said:


> Half white yeah, real eye color no.


----------



## Sera (Dec 6, 2009)

I came across her video a couple months after I joined youtube & I thought she must have been mistaken or maybe she meant APL when curly, but if it were straightened it would have clearly been waistlength. 

So maybe, just maybe, she's using her curly length for "APL" & when she straightened 2 months later she thought she had gone from "APL" to WL in 2 months...I dunno, but that's what I could think of as a possible explanation. Hopeful it makes sense.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Dec 6, 2009)

^ *Sera*, you are just SUCH a sweetheart. Always assuming the best......bless you


----------



## Bene (Dec 6, 2009)

Sera said:


> I came across her video a couple months after I joined youtube & I thought she must have been mistaken or maybe she meant APL when curly, but if it were straightened it would have clearly been waistlength.
> 
> So maybe, just maybe, she's using her curly length for "APL" & when she straightened 2 months later she thought she had gone from "APL" to WL in 2 months...I dunno, but that's what I could think of as a possible explanation. Hopeful it makes sense.




Shrinkage doesn't explain that kind of discrepancy. With that type, at the most she's losing an inch, maybe 2, to shrinkage and curls.


----------



## Sera (Dec 6, 2009)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> ^ *Sera*, you are just SUCH a sweetheart. Always assuming the best......bless you


 

LOL...am trying to give her the benefit of the doubt, with a little hint of sarcasm (I could have done a better job with the scarcasm part [lol]).


----------



## jamaraa (Dec 6, 2009)

Actually how fast her hair SEEMS to grow depends more on her body porportions than her actual hair. Where her hair falls on her body would not be the same of where it falls on mine because I'm VERY tall and she's much shorter than myself.

IOW, her claims are possible about where her hair falls on her body. Height and body proportions count folks.


----------



## claudia05 (Dec 6, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> Actually how fast her hair SEEMS to grow depends more on her body porportions than her actual hair. Where her hair falls on her body would not be the same of where it falls on mine because I'm VERY tall and she's much shorter than myself.
> 
> IOW, her claims are possible about where her hair falls on her body. Height and body proportions count folks.


On who? A primordial dwarf erplexed?


----------



## robot. (Dec 6, 2009)

claudia05 said:


> On who? A primordial dwarf erplexed?



*HOWLS*


----------



## Sera (Dec 6, 2009)

claudia05 said:


> On who? A primordial dwarf erplexed?


 

Okay I need to go to bed & you got me laughing hard over here.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Dec 6, 2009)

I like her shirt!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Dec 6, 2009)

claudia05 said:


> On who? A primordial dwarf erplexed?


*Pwaaahahahahahahaaaaaaa*


----------



## jamaraa (Dec 6, 2009)

claudia05 said:


> On who? A primordial dwarf erplexed?


 
Well anybody UNDER 5'6 IS a primordial dwarf to me...if you wanna just go there!


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Dec 6, 2009)

OK her youtube vids are hilarious.  lmaooo


----------



## Auburn (Dec 6, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> Well anybody UNDER 5'6 IS a primordial dwarf to me...if you wanna just go there!




see...



lol i kid i kid!


----------



## claudia05 (Dec 6, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> Well anybody UNDER 5'6 IS a primordial dwarf to me...if you wanna just go there!


Whatever you say ...


----------



## Bene (Dec 6, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> Well anybody UNDER 5'6 IS a primordial dwarf to me...if you wanna just go there!




We're people too, you know!!!!


I'm putting a call in to the little people hotline and telling them about you. Someday, someone like me is gonna bite yer kneecaps off. We're organized!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Dec 6, 2009)

^ Word up!! We matter and we rolls deep!! I'm 5" 3' myself. And we look cuter with the tall hot guys, they seek us petite ladies out! dont hate!!

Also I HAD to share this with yall........I'm having a ball watching her videos in this video she discusses how she got a perfect 4.0 in nursing school and how she has a memory in which she effortlessly remembers *everything *observe:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02JT_hJBsdM&feature=channel

So she grows hair from APL to WL in two months AND she has a photographic memory in which she gets perfect 100's on school! Clearly us LHCF ladies need to step our collective game up and get like her!

Yea, her videos are hella entertaining


----------



## Neith (Dec 6, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> Well anybody UNDER 5'6 IS a primordial dwarf to me...if you wanna just go there!



What?!?   Dang, I'm a dwarf then at 5'5".



Okay, in the first thread I said the girl's hair didn't look bad.  It's pretty.  Not the healthiest of the healthiest, but whatever... everyone doesn't have the same "hair standards" that we have here.


As for the amazing 12 inches in 2 months growth?  Yeah.  I'm gonna say that's not likely. ohwell:


----------



## jamaraa (Dec 6, 2009)

claudia05 said:


> Whatever you say ...


 
Ok...be cute kiddo. The hatertude is showing. If you can't take it, don't give it. You made the dwarf comment, btu not all of us are short! * I'm 5'10 and if you were, you'd understand what I meant*.  Most of the long hair here would be about APL-BSL on me, at most. IOW, not impressive. Folks decide that they aren't impressed if someone is a type other than theirs, so why have double standards? Most folks who have long hair here don't have long hair to me cuz they're 6 inches shorter. 

You think someone who's 5'2 and WL has the same amount of hair that someone 5'11 and WL does? Keep dreaming. They have at least 7 inches more hair. *It takes taller people longer to get to said lengths, but when they have it...they REALLY have it.*


----------



## jamaraa (Dec 6, 2009)

Bene said:


> We're people too, you know!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm putting a call in to the little people hotline and telling them about you. Someday, someone like me is gonna bite yer kneecaps off. We're organized!


 
LOL...well she's the one who made the dwarf comment that YOU big upped. People shouldn't give shots if they they can't take 'em, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## robot. (Dec 6, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> Ok...be cute kiddo. The hatertude is showing. *However I'm 5'10 and if you were, you'd understand what I meant*.  Most of the long hair here would be about APL-BSL on me, at most. IOW, not impressive. Folks decide that they aren't impressed if someone is a type other than theirs, so why have double standards? Most folks who have long hair here don't have long hair to me cuz they're 6 inches shorter.
> 
> You think someone who's 5'2 and WL has the same amount of hair that someone 5'11 and WL does? Keep dreaming. They have at least 7 inches more hair. *It takes taller people longer to get to said lengths, but when they have it...they REALLY have it.*



Regardless, NO ONE is going from SL to WL in two months, unless they seriously do have primordial dwarfism. Or get a weave.


----------



## Bene (Dec 6, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> LOL...well she's the one who made the dwarf comment that YOU big upped. People shouldn't give shots if they they can't take 'em, n'est-ce pas?




Uh huh... Watch your ankles!!!


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

She's a lhcf STAR now!!!!!!!!!! 

LOL


----------



## locabouthair (Dec 6, 2009)

A lot of people are gonna buy that silicon shampoo and that henna shampoo she uses, because they will think that will grow their hair. 

She has nice hair. Not sure if it can grow that long in 2 months but it looks healthy.


----------



## claudia05 (Dec 6, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> Ok...be cute kiddo. The hatertude is showing. *However I'm 5'10 and if you were, you'd understand what I meant*.  Most of the long hair here would be about APL-BSL on me, at most. IOW, not impressive. Folks decide that they aren't impressed if someone is a type other than theirs, so why have double standards? Most folks who have long hair here don't have long hair to me cuz they're 6 inches shorter.
> 
> You think someone who's 5'2 and WL has the same amount of hair that someone 5'11 and WL does? Keep dreaming. They have at least 7 inches more hair. *It takes taller people longer to get to said lengths, but when they have it...they REALLY have it.*


Yes I understand, but what does this have to do with what the girl in the video is claiming? Going from apl to wsl in two months? 
Judging from the video her armpit is about 7 inches from her waist, which would mean about 3inches a month. That has nothing to do with what you're saying "kiddo"...


----------



## Duff (Dec 6, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> Ok...be cute kiddo. The hatertude is showing. If you can't take it, don't give it. You made the dwarf comment, btu not all of us are short! [B I'm 5'10 and if you were, you'd understand what I meant[/B].  Most of the long hair here would be about APL-BSL on me, at most. IOW, not impressive. Folks decide that they aren't impressed if someone is a type other than theirs, so why have double standards? Most folks who have long hair here don't have long hair to me cuz they're 6 inches shorter.
> 
> You think someone who's 5'2 and WL has the same amount of hair that someone 5'11 and WL does? Keep dreaming. They have at least 7 inches more hair. *It takes taller people longer to get to said lengths, but when they have it...they REALLY have it.*


 wow, that's harsh and I'm tall.


----------



## hopeful (Dec 6, 2009)

She is very pretty and very boring.


----------



## jamaraa (Dec 6, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> She's a lhcf STAR now!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LOL


 
When someone gets 5+ pages of haterude, you know they've arrived!


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

well anyway , here is a vid dated about a month prior to the vid in this thread

http://www.youtube.com/user/TaneshasAdvice#p/u/57/bcdyP8FHkGo

looks shorter to me


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> When someone gets 5+ pages of haterude, you know they've arrived!


----------



## robot. (Dec 6, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> When someone gets 5+ pages of haterude, you know they've arrived!



You know, I hate this **** about "hating" just because you don't like something about someone or even have a differing opinion. Damn, not everyone is "hating." I hate people who think they are just sooooo fabulous, any dissenting opinion has to be: "OH, well, you must be jealous, hater."

*****, please.

(And not you, Jamaraa, but that's been a peeve of mine for a little while now.  )


----------



## Bene (Dec 6, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> When someone gets 5+ pages of haterude, you know they've arrived!




I wouldn't say it's hating. When she shows how much she's supposedly cut off to where it is now, it's misleading. A few pages back, someone showed the "APL" hair, and it was just lots of layering.  The ends were _still_ roughly at waist length post-cut. She didn't actually take off any significant amount of hair as she says in the recent video.

I'm more critical of the misconception that hair will grow APL to WL in two months. I'm also critical of her implying that being "mixed" will mean faster growth. 

And then there's the damage. I normally don't speak about damage because everyone's hair is different, and I wouldn't be able to recognize damage in hair that's not like my own. But she is my type and if I had that kind of damage I'd be too ashamed to tell people that it's ok to blow dry, and then run a flat iron through the length 20 times. Anyone with hair in that type region from 2c to 3b will be able to recognize that those are some poorly treated strands.


----------



## claudia05 (Dec 6, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> well anyway , here is a vid dated about a month prior to the vid in this thread
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/TaneshasAdvice#p/u/57/bcdyP8FHkGo
> 
> looks shorter to me


It might have something to do with it being curled vs straight like in the other video but what do I know? I'm just a "hater"...


----------



## Auburn (Dec 6, 2009)

I can say *I hate* liars... but I dont *hate ON* liars...


----------



## kandake (Dec 6, 2009)

Sorry can't watch it because her voice is annoying.


----------



## claudia05 (Dec 6, 2009)

Auburn said:


> I can say *I hate* liars... but I dont *hate ON* liars...


You know what? I'm not even annoyed with her for exaggerating. She means well and has pretty hair, whatever. I just don't get the people who are defending her nonsense. Let me have long hair so I can spew all sorts bs on yt and have people believe me...


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

claudia05 said:


> It might have something to do with it being curled vs straight like in the other video but what do I know? I'm just a "hater"...


lord if you can't see a stark difference

don't know what to tell ya


----------



## Qualitee (Dec 6, 2009)

wow who does this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibOBbsfKggA


----------



## aquajoyice (Dec 6, 2009)

I think she is really cute. But her hair is damaged, dry and her ends look like she needs a deep con STAT. I love her length, but I think she is slacking in the healthy hair dept. And I think the color only made it worse....typically healthy hair has shine and movement to it and she has neither. I don't care if your 2..3 or 4 hair type, damage is damage. And putting that much heat on her hair considering it's very rare that you see her hair in it's natural state says it all. As far as the 6" in 1 month I doubt it.. i've noticed on her videos that she does have the tendancy to exaggerate and stretch the truth. Like for instance that her real eye color is green, lol. But like I said she is cute and I wish her the best on her hair journey.


----------



## claudia05 (Dec 6, 2009)

Qualitee said:


> wow who does this?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibOBbsfKggA


She has no idea how lucky she is. Indestructible hair...


----------



## Bene (Dec 6, 2009)

Qualitee said:


> wow who does this?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibOBbsfKggA




The combing while wet? I do.  



I'm a little bit more gentle though, she has me wincing at how rough she is with that comb. She's pretty much doing what I do, except for the products. Gel makes hair crunchy and stiff.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Dec 6, 2009)

Qualitee said:


> wow who does this?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibOBbsfKggA



^ Man that is some strong resilient hair. Lawd I just cringed all the way thru thatnono:she's just ripping thru her hair with that fine toothed comb and it isnt even detangling well!! All she has to do is throw some conditioner in there and get a paddle brush or a wide toothed comb and teach herself some patience! Have mercy. That was hard to watch

Just because she can get away with all that abuse and maintain length doesnt mean she should


----------



## Geminigirl (Dec 6, 2009)

From the vid BMP posted I'ma say her hair is awful. The see through, extra fine/thin hair. Don't even get me started on her edges "babyhair" She was killing me with her laziness to straighten her hair properly. You don't use big sections with a one inch flat iron, you just don't. Her hair is long and gives the apperance of health but it isn't. Those fly aways/ broken off hair in the front ARE NOT from layers, it's from damage.

Have my pc muted so I didn't hear her talking.


----------



## jamaraa (Dec 6, 2009)

claudia05 said:


> You know what? I'm not even annoyed with her for exaggerating. She means well and has pretty hair, whatever. I just don't get the people who are defending her nonsense. Let me have long hair so I can spew all sorts bs on yt and have people believe me...


 

So THAT's it, eh? You think someone (namely me) is "defending" her? Not a bit of it. * I simply pointed out that people who are shorter have a shorter distance to whatver point on her body than a taller person does.* You're the one who brought up that dwarf stuff as a means to say its not possible for her to have reached that length in the time she stated. It IS possible...sorry.

The FACTS are this...her hair is LONG. Whether she exaggerated how long it took her to get it, she's got it. Nothing changes that. Every longhaired chick from YT gets picked apart here for some reason and this one is no exception. Some folks will wait a lifetime and never see that length, no matter their height. Genetics, that old bugbear, is a player in this game.

Speaking of genetics, you do know that .5 in is AVERAGE which means that some grow much faster and others slower. She could be a fast grower while others are slow growes. That's life.


----------



## Qualitee (Dec 6, 2009)

Bene said:


> *The combing while wet? I do.*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little bit more gentle though, she has me wincing at how rough she is with that comb. She's pretty much doing what I do, except for the products. Gel makes hair crunchy and stiff.


 So do I but I do it with a wide tooth comb. I do think its her hair but I highly doubt she went from apl to wl in 2 months.....unless she was using that Shima oil


----------



## Geminigirl (Dec 6, 2009)

Right. And may I add again how thin her hair looks. MMM MMM. If she took some time out to listen to her hair and learn about her hair I think her hair would be atleast a little bit fuller than that. Nothing worse to me then thin *** hair or see through *** fros.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

you guys could be really 'reaching' with the accusations of lies on her eye color as well

my natural eye color is light brown/hazelish(actually changes) , it rarely ever shows up on cam or in pics, only here and there.  Depends on the camera and lighting


----------



## aquajoyice (Dec 6, 2009)

Qualitee said:


> wow who does this?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibOBbsfKggA


OMG!! I almost screamed when she started combing her hair. If I couldn't find my wide tooth there's no way I would resort to that. My hair just wouldn't get combed that day, LOL!!


----------



## robot. (Dec 6, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> So THAT's it, eh? You think someone (namely me) is "defending" her? Not a bit of it. * I simply pointed out that people who are shorter have a shorter distance to whatver point on her body than a taller person does.* You're the one who brought up that dwarf stuff as a means to say its not possible for her to have reached that length in the time she stated. It IS possible...sorry.
> 
> The FACTS are this...her hair is LONG. Whether she exaggerated how long it took her to get it, she's got it. Nothing changes that. *Every longhaired chick from YT gets picked apart here for some reason* and this one is no exception. Some folks will wait a lifetime and never see that length, no matter their height. Genetics, that old bugbear, is a player in this game.
> 
> Speaking of genetics, you do know that .5 in is AVERAGE which means that some grow much faster and others slower. She could be a fast grower while others are slow growes. That's life.



The reason here is that her hair practices SUCK and it SHOWS. And that her claims are RIDICULOUS.

Now, I know plenty of YT gurus who LHCF LOVE and their practices are on point. And the ones that get picked apart isn't because their hair is long it's because they're doing something that's not typically "good" or "right." But if those practices WORK, then it doesn't really matter. In this case, her practices obviously don't work.

Ain't nobody hatin' on ish that girl has. I don't believe that it doesn't happen, because it most definitely does, but ain't nothing on hate on here.


----------



## Bene (Dec 6, 2009)

Qualitee said:


> So do I but I do it with a wide tooth comb. I do think its her hair but I highly doubt she went from apl to wl in 2 months.....unless she was using that Shima oil




Sometimes a wide tooth comb isn't always available? I'll off and on use narrow combs, depending on what's at hand at the time.

I think what had me wincing is that she starts off near the top/crown area, hits a snarl, and then attempts to rip the comb through before she comes to her senses and starts to comb lower down. I'm not even concerned with the damage but it's gotta hurt the scalp. 


It just kills me because, that's exactly what my hair looks like when wet like that, and she's abusing it! Scalp empathy. My head would be so sore if I did that


----------



## Geminigirl (Dec 6, 2009)

Keep looking at these vids wondering if I am the only one disturbed that that's ALL the hair on her head. Like...that's it. I could probaly use my pinky as her ponytail holder. I soooo want to direct her to some hair boards for some guidance and tips.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

oh and all the 'her hair is thin' 

how do you any of you hair experts know for sure if that's the hair density/amount she was born with (genetically pre-disposed to) or not?


----------



## Qualitee (Dec 6, 2009)

aquajoyice said:


> I think she is really cute. But her hair is damaged, dry and her ends look like she needs a deep con STAT. I love her length, but I think she is slacking in the healthy hair dept. And I think the color only made it worse....typically healthy hair has shine and movement to it and she has neither. I don't care if your 2..3 or 4 hair type, damage is damage. And putting that much heat on her hair considering it's very rare that you see her hair in it's natural state says it all. As far as the 6" in 1 month I doubt it.. i've noticed on her videos that she does have the tendancy to exaggerate and stretch the truth. Like for instance that her real eye color is green, lol. But like I said she is cute and I wish her the best on her hair journey.


watching ur vids....I love ur hair


----------



## Dove56 (Dec 6, 2009)

.......................


----------



## Geminigirl (Dec 6, 2009)

I didn't read the thread but I guessing I was the only one saying her hair is thin. It looks like she has naturally thin hair..YES....BUT not that thin IMO,to me..and I am no expert...never claim to be, just making observation and discussing a video that was put up....but to me it looks like she may have thinned her hair out with the heat. Judging by her edges it looks like her hair is damaged and if it wasn't damaged wouldn't it automatically be shiner,fuller, and bouncier. 

Think about other people and their hair journeys. When we turn our hair around it thanks us, and for me and alot of other threads I have seen, thickness/fullness usually come along for the ride when your hair is healthy.


----------



## Neith (Dec 6, 2009)

I do not think that anything is "wrong" with her hair. 

It may not be very healthy, but it's pretty imo.   

ETA: Not very healthy by lhcf standards.  We are very into healthy hair here.  I don't think that her hair is ruined because it's not 100% perfect though.

I do however, think that chances are high that she is exaggerating.  That's almost inhuman growth from the looks of it.  To me it looks like at least 10 inches of growth she's claiming.

I'm not hating or nitpicking.  That's just my honest opinion.  Surprised that some people don't see it.

Maybe she is one of those .000027379 percent that grows 5+ inches per month.  lachen:  Chances are... nope.


----------



## Auburn (Dec 6, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> you guys could be really 'reaching' with the accusations of lies on her eye color as well
> 
> my natural eye color is light brown/hazelish(actually changes) , it rarely ever shows up on cam or in pics, only here and there.  Depends on the camera and lighting



http://www.youtube.com/user/TaneshasAdvice#p/u/45/CJ0Y9ekH8sg
clearly "green"

http://www.youtube.com/user/TaneshasAdvice#p/u/0/Wk9A7aRXLNQ
BROWN


----------



## Bene (Dec 6, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> So THAT's it, eh? You think someone (namely me) is "defending" her? Not a bit of it. * I simply pointed out that people who are shorter have a shorter distance to whatver point on her body than a taller person does.* You're the one who brought up that dwarf stuff as a means to say its not possible for her to have reached that length in the time she stated. It IS possible...sorry.
> 
> The FACTS are this...her hair is LONG. Whether she exaggerated how long it took her to get it, she's got it. Nothing changes that. Every longhaired chick from YT gets picked apart here for some reason and this one is no exception. Some folks will wait a lifetime and never see that length, no matter their height. Genetics, that old bugbear, is a player in this game.
> 
> Speaking of genetics, you do know that .5 in is AVERAGE which means that some grow much faster and others slower. She could be a fast grower while others are slow growes. That's life.




Even in terms of *averages*, the range would be anywhere between 0.0 a month to 1 a month? Let's push it and say is genetically blessed and has super fast growth and it goes 1.5 a month (miracles can happen!) so that's what? 3 inches in 2 months, yes? 


She doesn't look particularly dwarfish, but let's say she's on the short side and let's assume she's high waisted and the span between her APL and WL is small, that's still at least 7-8 inches. Even at genetically gifted, super accelerated growth, shorter than average stature and a high waist, 
the numbers just don't add up.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> ^ Man that is some strong resilient hair. Lawd I just cringed all the way thru thatnono:she's just ripping thru her hair with that fine toothed comb and it isnt even detangling well!! All she has to do is throw some conditioner in there and get a paddle brush or a wide toothed comb and teach herself some patience! Have mercy. That was hard to watch
> 
> Just because she can get away with all that abuse and maintain length doesnt mean she should


Why not?Its her hair on her head!  She has a different hair type than you,  I DIDNT even see one hair in her comb.....not one!  I can't ever get that!!!

you ladies are too much
a paddle brush is gentler?

I'm dyin!


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

and who cares anyway

She still got WL hair! 

This is like.....whatever now

gotta love lhcf! *shakes my head!*

She will find out about this thread and she will see how everyone picked every little thing about her apart, her make up, how she talks, her eye color, accusations of lies, her hair, what she does, doensn't do, how it looks , how you all are so disgusted by it etc

feel proud ya'll!


----------



## robot. (Dec 6, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> Why not?Its her hair on her head!  She has a different hair type than you,  I DIDNT even see one hair in her comb.....not one!  I can't ever get that!!!
> 
> you ladies are too much
> a paddle brush is gentler?
> ...



You know how LHCF likes to play Captain Save-a-Ho. 

But you're right - it's her head. But it's not like we're telling her what to do, we're debating amongst ourselves. If she wants to fry, dye, and even lay it to the side, it's not our business and we're not even making it our business.

And maybe a paddle brush is gentler for some people.

And she finds this thread, so what? That's the risk you take when you put yourself out there for consumption on the internet. Maybe some good will come out of it and she'll invest in some coconut oil.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm well aware that she has a different hair type then me and yes if she used the goody add shine paddle brush with hair saturated with a slippy conditioner it would have been massively more gentle then ripping thru it with the fine toothed comb.

I may not have the same hair type as her, but I know that much.


----------



## aquajoyice (Dec 6, 2009)

You can spot contacts a mile away and ligthting has nothing to do with. But I digress.... I think she has gorgeous hair and believe that she can hit the next level if she took a little more care with it. She has resiliant hair and if she did a few deep cons and use conditioner/ wide tooth combs ALL the time and slowed up on the heat. I know her hair would benefit greatly and probably in a short period of time.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Dec 6, 2009)

I said in several posts on here that I thought she was a very pretty girl but she makes over the top embellishments and exaggerations and we're simply commenting on the hilarity of those assertions. Its really not that deep.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

Auburn said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/TaneshasAdvice#p/u/45/CJ0Y9ekH8sg
> clearly "green"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/TaneshasAdvice#p/u/0/Wk9A7aRXLNQ
> BROWN


I would believe you if my eyes didn't do the exact same thing

and both of these vids have different lighting , totally different


----------



## Bene (Dec 6, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> and who cares anyway
> 
> She still got WL hair!
> 
> ...




I like to think that I can criticize. She's pretty much my hair twin. If I didn't have other resources, I'd be looking at her videos for advice because of the uncanny similarity, and then I'd be screwed over.

Sure, my hair would be at that length, but it would also be that damaged, and I'd feel compelled to chop it off. Judging what she's got going, that's at least 6 inches to take the damage off. I'd consider that a major setback.


----------



## Auburn (Dec 6, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> I would believe you if my eyes didn't do the exact same thing
> 
> and both of these vids have different lighting , totally different



Are you serious?


----------



## Bene (Dec 6, 2009)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> I'm well aware that she has a different hair type then me and yes if she used the goody add shine *paddle brush with hair saturated with a slippy conditioner* it would have been massively more gentle then ripping thru it with the fine toothed comb.
> 
> I may not have the same hair type as her, but I know that much.




Sure these things would be more gentle, but it's not necessary. I don't even own a paddle brush.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> I'm well aware that she has a different hair type then me and yes if she used the goody add shine paddle brush with hair saturated with a slippy conditioner it would have been massively more gentle then ripping thru it with the fine toothed comb.
> 
> I may not have the same hair type as her, but I know that much.





ROBOTxcore said:


> You know how LHCF likes to play Captain Save-a-Ho.
> 
> But you're right - it's her head. But it's not like we're telling her what to do, we're debating amongst ourselves. If she wants to fry, dye, and even lay it to the side, it's not our business and we're not even making it our business.
> 
> ...


Again , just gonna say you ladies are too much.  

peace ya'll!


----------



## CenteredGirl (Dec 6, 2009)

It is it just me, but some of that hair growth appears to be a weave.  Not trying to diss a sista, but come on nah.

Oh, and she is beautiful, love "her" hair styling.

I stand corrected, I looked at other of her videos, her hair is legit.  Really broken off at the front, but hey, if I had her hair I'd be good.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

Auburn said:


> Are you serious?


friggin dead serious Auburn.  My eyes do that!!!!


----------



## Dove56 (Dec 6, 2009)

If the girl is going to lie she needs to be consistent..lol.  You can't say you have blue eyes, then green eyes, then make a video with your natural brown eyes. Just pick a color, put the contacts in, stay consistent, and K.I.M...lol.


----------



## claudia05 (Dec 6, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> friggin dead serious Auburn.  My eyes do that!!!!


So you wear contacts too?


----------



## aquajoyice (Dec 6, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> and who cares anyway
> 
> She still got WL hair!
> 
> ...


This is a Long Hair Care Forum and if I feel someone is torturing their hair I don't care who it belongs to i'm going to have my opinion. We are on here all day expressing our feelings about our hair as well as others. So if you can't take the heat get outta the frying pan. Becuase that's life. You can go around and act as if things are happy go lucky 24/7 but it just isn't realistic or human. People should be able to have an opinion and if she didn't want responses whether they be negative or positive she wouldn't have posted videos. Because if you read some of the comments posted on her videos there are others that will agree on both positive and negative statements made here today so i'm sure if she saw this thread she wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Auburn (Dec 6, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> friggin dead serious Auburn.  My eyes do that!!!!




For one, she never mentioned brown or that they change. Two, theres no way her eyes would look darn near black just because the lighting is a tad darker.  She got close to the camera in BOTH videos.. c'mon now..


----------



## robot. (Dec 6, 2009)

aquajoyice said:


> This is a Long Hair Care Forum and if I feel someone is torturing their hair I don't care who it belongs to i'm going to have my opinion. We are on here all day expressing our feelings about our hair as well as others. So if you can't take the heat get outta the frying pan. Becuase that's life. You can go around and act as if things are happy go lucky 24/7 but it just isn't realistic or human. People should be able to have an opinion and if she didn't want responses whether they be negative or positive she wouldn't have posted videos. Because if you read some of the comments posted on her videos there are others that will agree on both positive and negative statements made here today so i'm sure if she saw this thread she wouldn't be surprised.



I'm starting to think some people don't know how the deez innanets work.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Dec 6, 2009)

Bene said:


> Sure these things would be more gentle, but it's not necessary. I don't even own a paddle brush.


In my initial quote I said a wide toothed comb _OR _paddle brush would have made the detangling go easier faster and gentler. I mean obviously yall have the hair type that can take that sort of thing I was just making a suggestion. Clearly what you're doing is working miss healthy shiney waistlength but this girl clearly needs to err on the side of caution with her hair considering its condition and I was just providing some examples that would be less "violent" and impatient to her strands. Not like I was ordering her to do anything lol


----------



## Bene (Dec 6, 2009)

claudia05 said:


> So you wear contact too?




My dad has the strange color changing eyes. They range from green, to yellow, to a medium hazel. Really depends on how lights hits them and what color clothes he's wearing.


----------



## Auburn (Dec 6, 2009)

claudia05 said:


> So you wear contact too?



Nope.

In most pictures my eyes look DARK but when I take a picture close, you can see that they're lighter.  Thats NORMAL. This doesn't apply to her case at ALL.

ETA: I misread this.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Dec 6, 2009)

Her hair is pretty, but it does look damaged. I can tell on her video where it is wet that she should have more hair than that. You can see the shorter hairs all over where it's broken off...from heat or harsh combing, I don't know. But it's her hair and if she likes it, I love it!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Dec 6, 2009)

Is it really that serious? I mean.... really?   _*dramatic pause*_ Really? :kanyeshrug:

_*Exiting stage left*_


----------



## claudia05 (Dec 6, 2009)

Bene said:


> My dad has the strange color changing eyes. They range from green, to yellow, to a medium hazel. Really depends on how lights hits them and what color clothes he's wearing.


But going from green to dark brown is a stretch...


----------



## Bene (Dec 6, 2009)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> In my initial quote I said a wide toothed comb _OR _paddle brush would have made the detangling go easier faster and gentler. I mean obviously yall have the hair type that can take that sort of thing I was just making a suggestion. Clearly what you're doing is working miss healthy shiney waistlength but this girl clearly needs to err on the side of caution with her hair considering its condition and I was just providing some examples that would be less "violent" and impatient to her strands. Not like I was ordering her to do anything lol



I just wish she'd take her time and be a little bit more patient with it. Maybe get a comb without any seams. Something that small really does make a difference.


----------



## Clem98tig (Dec 6, 2009)

She has videos from posted 2 - 3 months ago and her hair seems to be the same length.


----------



## claudia05 (Dec 6, 2009)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> Is it really that serious? I mean.... really?   _*dramatic pause*_ Really? :kanyeshrug:
> 
> _*Exiting stage left*_


This is a good break from the 15 page paper I'm writing, lol...


----------



## Auburn (Dec 6, 2009)

Clem98tig said:


> She has videos from posted 2 - 3 months ago and her hair seems to be the same length.



They'll just say "Oh she probably gets her hair trimmed because she wants it that length" 

Imaging having to cut your hair every week or less because it grows over an inch


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Dec 6, 2009)

Ayo this thread is hi-larry-us I :heart2: it :reddancer:


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

claudia05 said:


> So you wear contact too?


No, I have light brown/hazelish eyes (they actually change occasionally) and they show up sometimes and sometimes not , depending on lighting

in fact I only have a few pics where it really shows up, the rest of the time in pics and on cam my eyes look dirt brown

for reference my eye color in one of the pics it did show up it's an old pic but whatever






it's a strange color and a mix of my mother's hazel eyes and my father's brown eyes

A more recent one





But it almost never shows up on cam or in pics.  No I was not joking!

It's totally possible, I don't know if she is lying or not, But first hand I know its possible!


----------



## Auburn (Dec 6, 2009)

Yeah, its possible but not in her case.
She can keep lying to herself though if thats what gives her self esteem.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

Clem98tig said:


> She has videos from posted 2 - 3 months ago and her hair seems to be the same length.


I posted a vid already where it didn't seem to be the same length

ok I'm done ya'll

Have fun eating this girl alive


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 6, 2009)

i think she's cute...  and she kinda reminds me of the movie clueless lol i can be a little blonde my self so i cant be mad at her.

also i agree iris about the eye thing.  my cousin has like hazel/greenish eyes but they look brown in most pix that arent all up in her face...  where as i have dark dark brown eyes, and every so often in pix they look like a lighter brown (have no clue why though).

i dunno, i dont see the big deal about her or any of the vids of her posted.  she seems like a regular air head to me.  and by air head i'm not being mean!!! i'm in that club too lol unfortunately lol


----------



## aquajoyice (Dec 6, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> No, I have light brown/hazelish eyes (they actually change occasionally) and they show up sometimes and sometimes not , depending on lighting
> 
> in fact I only have a few pics where it really shows up, the rest of the time in pics and on cam my eyes look dirt brown
> 
> ...


Your eyes look natural in both from light to dark. But you can tell when someone is wearing contacts when they have that contact pattern on thier Iris.  We've all seen it.... I have several family members with eyes that range from green,hazel and blue and  I know their color changes depending on light, what color clothes their wearing etc but none of them have the contact pattern on thier Iris, lol. It was only brought up as an example of how she can at times stretch the truth. Which is completely normal for some. But it lets you know that she could be doing the same in reference to growing 6" in 2 months. You can't believe everything you hear. We all know that, lol.


----------



## naturalpride (Dec 6, 2009)

This board is turing more negative each day......


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

aquajoyice said:


> Your eyes look natural in both from light to dark. But you can tell when someone is wearing contacts when they have that contact pattern on thier Iris.  We've all seen it.... I have several family members with eyes that range from green,hazel and blue and  I know their color changes depending on light, what color clothes their wearing etc but none of them have the contact pattern on thier Iris, lol. It was only brought up as an example of how she can at times stretch the truth. Which is completely normal for some. But it lets you know that she could be doing the same in reference to growing 6" in 2 months. You can't believe everything you hear. We all know that, lol.


I feel you.......

It's the coming down on this girl for everything that is blowing me away


----------



## Theresamonet (Dec 6, 2009)

*wow* ya'll.


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 6, 2009)

I think in the first video where she exaggerated about her growth, her hair looks gorgeous...
this one:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5TN60JDjr4&feature=related

But I don't like her highlighted straightened hair...it does look kind of dry sometimes but not damaged to me, but I'm not an expert. Her hair looks fine actually. shrug

And I was drooling over her wet hair in the video where she tortured it with the fine tooth comb. That was painful, the sound was painful

her wet curly hair is soooo lovely....

She is pretty but sometimes that makeup...like that light pink lip gloss, I didn't like that.

Pretty girl, lovely hair- I wish she wouldn't straighten it so often! Her curly hair is just really nice imo.
but what's up with the pseudo hispanic accent?


----------



## Auburn (Dec 6, 2009)

I noticed that accent too.
The girl has issues.
She obviously lied about 2 things but she remains the victim because things *TURED* negative... pffff.


----------



## aquajoyice (Dec 6, 2009)

I feel like we're all family and if she was on here i'd tell her how I feel. It's coming from a positive place not from a place of hate. I think she is a very beatiful girl but i'm going to be honest. And I hope that if someone watches my video's and feel like i'm doing something wrong I would want them to call me out on it. I dish it when I see it but I can also take it. And never come at anyone to tear them down. But to be honest and say sweetie I love you but come on now. That's just me. God lives in the truth and I feel like we all have to be honest with our selves. But for those that are just hating to hate with no positive input as to how to correct it. That I definitely believe it wrong and people like that are projecting their insecurities on others. But I don't feel as though any of the comments here was about that. I appreciate everyone's point of view here whether with the same opinion or opposing. I think that's what a forum is about.


----------



## Bene (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm not really concerned with her eye color or accent or anything else. I don't think the hair is thin, that's just the layering. She's got lots of it. 


I'm more concerned with what she's advising people. The title of her video is "Answering hair care questions . do you have damaged hair? these products might work for you", which implies that she has good solid advice to help with damaged hair.

Here's the problem:






The circled part. That's damaged hair. That's severely damaged hair. That's what my hair used to do, and I'd be forced to chop it off. 


Now, she's telling people to do what she does (with the tons of heat and rough combing) if they want to prevent damage. She's (albeit unintentionally) leading some poor sucker towards chopping off a lot of length. That's not cool 



(Yes, I printscreened. Yes, I took it there. No, I'm not ashamed of myself )


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Dec 6, 2009)

Bene said:


> I'm not really concerned with her eye color or accent or anything else. I don't think the hair is thin, that's just the layering. She's got lots of it.
> 
> 
> I'm more concerned with what she's advising people. The title of her video is "Answering hair care questions . do you have damaged hair? these products might work for you", which implies that she has good solid advice to help with damaged hair.
> ...



^EXACTLY you conveyed why many of us are annoyed by her exaggerations perfectly

How do you printscreen? I always wondered how people do that with YT vids:scratchch


----------



## Theresamonet (Dec 6, 2009)

^^How do ya'll get those screenshots?


----------



## aquajoyice (Dec 6, 2009)

Bene said:


> I'm not really concerned with her eye color or accent or anything else. I don't think the hair is thin, that's just the layering. She's got lots of it.
> 
> 
> I'm more concerned with what she's advising people. The title of her video is "Answering hair care questions . do you have damaged hair? these products might work for you", which implies that she has good solid advice to help with damaged hair.
> ...


Girl don't be ashamed, LOL! I think you have a very valid point. And since you can relate with similar texture and hair experiance I believe she should be more careful when advising others to do what she does. It can do more harm then help.


----------



## Bene (Dec 6, 2009)

Theresamonet said:


> ^^How do ya'll get those screenshots?




On your keyboard, left of the number pad, just above the arrow pad, towards the top, there's a key that says ptrscn or print screen. Press that on whatever you want, then ctrl-v into paint or photoshop, then save.


----------



## Dove56 (Dec 6, 2009)

I don't think she is being picked apart. If a person lies in different videos and someone catches it and calls it out then that's not hating. I unsubcribed to her months ago because there to too many "inconsistiencies" in what she said.


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 6, 2009)

Bene, that's interesting! I wouldn't have noticed.
Do you think wearing hair curly hides the damage?
Because her hair looks lovely curly....
Also in that curly video, she did advise people to use a wide tooth comb and that she couldn't find hers. So she knows something. lol


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

Bene said:


> I'm not really concerned with her eye color or accent or anything else. I don't think the hair is thin, that's just the layering. She's got lots of it.
> 
> 
> I'm more concerned with what she's advising people. The title of her video is "Answering hair care questions . do you have damaged hair? these products might work for you", which implies that she has good solid advice to help with damaged hair.
> ...


for real, for serious, I see NOT the MAJOR damage, you speak of Bene!

not at all

maybe it's something you know/see with that hair type or somethin

but um when I had damage , it was OBVIOUS, and NOTHING like this

[email protected] the peeps big upping you now! like they see MAJOR damage in this pic

yeah this IS funny

just looks like it could be a little 'poof' to me :shrug:


----------



## Bene (Dec 6, 2009)

sharifeh said:


> Bene, that's interesting! I wouldn't have noticed.
> Do you think wearing hair curly hides the damage?
> Because her hair looks lovely curly....
> Also in that curly video, she did advise people to use a wide tooth comb and that she couldn't find hers. So she knows something. lol




I think curly hair does hide damage, if you can keep the curls, I'm having a brain fart and can't think of the word. Maybe together? Or defined? Products that have lots of silicone can hide the damage, but the minute you clarify, there it is. I think that's why lots of people tend to shy away from going cone-free, because they think it made their hair worse, when all it does is show you the damage you really have.


Since I don't have layers, I don't wear my hair curly. If I did, I'd have triangle head I can understand why she'd want lots of layers, but when the hair is straightened, it'll appear thin.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Dec 6, 2009)

I agreed with Bene's post not because of the "her hair looks damaged" portion but because of the portion where she spoke of the danger of her misleading and spreading misinformation and possibly leading someone toward a setback unnecessarily.

That said I'm bouncin for the night, not a fake out like Irresistible, fo' serious


----------



## Bene (Dec 6, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> for real, for serious, I see NOT the MAJOR damage, you speak of Bene!
> 
> not at all
> 
> ...





I was eyeing that video carefully.


There's sort of a roughness there. It's hard to explain, but it's damage. It at the ends, as opposed to the crown area. If you were to touch it, you could feel the difference. I've lost many inches because of that.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> I agreed with Bene's post not because of the "her hair looks damaged" portion but because of the portion where she spoke of the danger of her misleading and spreading misinformation and possibly leading someone toward a setback unnecessarily.
> 
> That said I'm bouncin for the night, not a fake out like Irresistible, fo' serious


 Peace out BMP 

I'm sure that hair type can handle it better,  but um some frequent heat straighteners might could/get some damage too....oops!


----------



## inspiration150 (Dec 6, 2009)

Theresamonet said:


> ^^How do ya'll get those screenshots?


 
 If you have Windows Vista then you might have to go to start. Accessories and then snipping tool for screenshots. Ok. Continue.


----------



## Bene (Dec 6, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> Peace out BMP
> 
> *I'm sure that hair type can handle it better*,  but um some frequent heat straighteners might could/get some damage too....oops!




It can. It takes a long time for the hair to show it. I mean, that's long-term abuse. And the silicone products do a lot towards hiding it. That's why I'm critical of what she does. I watched some of her other videos, and she uses tons of product, and if even after all that, I can still see that sort of damage, then I can tell it's pretty bad.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Dec 6, 2009)

Ashleescheveux said:


> I always thought so too because sometimes her eyes are brown, but she replied to that question before with "yes my eye colour is naturally green"


Just throwing this out there: Don't get me wrong...I definitely can't tell contacts from real eyes. 

BUT I do know that some people's eyes change color depending on what they're wearing:

My mom's side has hazel eyes and blue eyes, my mom's are hazel they change color depending on her clothes:

my brother's eyes are hazel but if he wears some outfits they look light brown, and in others green.

His son's eyes look pale blue and then switch to hazelish depending on what he's wearing.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

Bene said:


> It can. It takes a long time for the hair to show it. I mean, that's long-term abuse. And the silicone products do a lot towards hiding it. That's why I'm critical of what she does. I watched some of her other videos, and she uses tons of product, and if even after all that, I can still see that sort of damage, then I can tell it's pretty bad.


Juss sayin girl

cant act like your 'reppin for the healthy hair camp' with all the hair guru answers when taking risks yourself and know you are sharing those same 'tips' with others yourself, take your responsibility too........you (general you) might lead another to an unnecessary setback yourself , just like the accusations being slung at this girl,  there are fingers pointing at you too (not you Bene lol)

pot meet kettle

that's all that is


----------



## Auburn (Dec 6, 2009)

Bene said:


> It can. It takes a long time for the hair to show it. I mean, that's long-term abuse. And the silicone products do a lot towards hiding it. That's why I'm critical of what she does. I watched some of her other videos, and *she uses tons of product*, and if even after all that, I can still see that sort of damage, then I can tell it's pretty bad.



But she doesn't use a lot of product  6:08
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sqH-2aiuKU
Shes full of it.


or maybe she doesn't think its a lot.


----------



## Bene (Dec 6, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> Juss sayin girl
> 
> cant act like your 'reppin for the healthy hair camp' with all the hair guru answers when taking risks yourself and know you are sharing those same 'tips' with others yourself, take your responsibility too........you (general you) might lead another to an unnecessary setback yourself , just like the accusations being slung at this girl,  there are fingers pointing at you too (not you Bene lol)
> 
> ...




It's cool  I can take criticism pretty well. I know you didn't just slap my momma 


The thing is, everything that girl is doing to her hair, I used to do to my hair. I'd get away with it for the longest, sometimes years, but it would always catch up to me, and I'd be forced to chop. 

The difference is I'm not making videos, posting them on youtube, and telling people that these heinous hair atrocities are going to prevent damage. Even if she's not trying to set people up for failure, she's leading people down the road towards some tragic setbacks. erplexed 

I am far from a hair guru, but it took me a loooooooong time to figure out how to deal with my own head, and I'm still looking for things that could help me. I'm just mad for the people who haven't gotten to that point yet.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

No Bene! I seriously was not talking about youSeriously. swear before God

anyway, like I suggested in the last thread if someone wants to help her,  Sadly, she cant be directed here now,  the two threads on her are quite over the top and hurtful, but why doesn't someone note her on youtube, She clearly would not want to be a part of this forum after these threads on her 

Noting her with help would be way more productive than page after page like this on this girl here

I guess that's the question ..... does lhcf really want to help someone or just talk about them all day long?





Bene said:


> It's cool  I can take criticism pretty well. I know you didn't just slap my momma
> 
> 
> The thing is, everything that girl is doing to her hair, I used to do to my hair. I'd get away with it for the longest, sometimes years, but it would always catch up to me, and I'd be forced to chop.
> ...


----------



## Finewine (Dec 6, 2009)

inspiration150 said:


> If you have Windows Vista then you might have to go to start. Accessories and then snipping tool for screenshots. Ok. Continue.



Thanks wasn't enough! Best post of the thread


----------



## labelfree (Dec 6, 2009)

Why is her hair so important to y'all? I'm seriously trying to figure it out if you think the girls hair is damaged fine but going on and on about it is a tad much  Like someone else said is it really that serious? Your not taking her hair tips so how is it affecting you personally? Are you going to make a video response "correcting" her "bad habits" and save her followers from the darkness?  I'm confused


----------



## Oasis (Dec 6, 2009)

Man, I wish my hair was resilient so I could comb it like that. It'd take me 5 minutes tops to detangle and I'd be in heaven.

If I tried that now, I'd be bald.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

you said it better than I could!





labelfree said:


> Why is her hair so important to y'all? I'm seriously trying to figure it out if you think the girls hair is damaged fine but going on and on about it is a tad much  Like someone else said is it really that serious? Your not taking her hair tips so how is it affecting you personally? Are you going to make a video response "correcting" her "bad habits" and save her followers from the darkness?  I'm confused


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Dec 6, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> for real, for serious, I see NOT the MAJOR damage, you speak of Bene!
> 
> not at all
> 
> ...


  The pic Bene posted is a perfect but obscure example of the damage I was referring to in the other thread. She has very extensive breakage along the front layers of her hair. If you were to see a full profile shot, center parted the front and sides would be short and jagged and only when you get back towards the ears would you see the long silky waistlength hair. I know this because I have been there although the rest of my hair was not waist length. This is what I see when I look at her hair..  Im really anal retentive about this because my  most serious hair goal involved getting rid of that very look a few years ago! I was so desperate to grow out the front layers of my hair because I knew that a jagged, shorter front gave my hair a shabby look and didnt flatter me. I also never thought my hair felt truly long when the front was broken off. I am not picking on this girl, I think shes pretty and sweet but I dont understand why some people insist that we must be "hating" because we can see damage in her hair. Her hair is damaged, its a fact and I dont think it looks very good straight but it looks fab wavy. K, I look like a nutcase but for some reason that particular type of hair damage really bothers me and I dont see how anyone can deny that its there. I dont think anyone should be actually taking her hair "advice" seriously. Shes a pretty girl there for entertainment...


----------



## Almaz (Dec 6, 2009)

This sounds unbeWEAVABLE


----------



## Heavenly (Dec 6, 2009)

I watch her vid - how I straighten my hair - and I am quivering.

She is ripping at her hair!!! 

No girl!!!!  Stop it!


----------



## otegwu (Dec 6, 2009)

To be honest I was subscribed to her other channel that she closed down...about a year ago, her hair was much shorter and to be honest it has grown a lot it was definitely apl, not sure if she grew it out in 2 months, but she has definitely gone from apl to waist length in less the 8 month. that I can say.

Looking at her scalp she has fine low density hair so it may appear to to look thin, i dont think much can be done about that. its a genetic disposition. her hair practices wont work for every one but they work for her she looks good!.

she is mixed, Jamaican and Scottish... I don't see why that was every being debated. 

shes aware that her hair practices aren't the best, but at least she want to work on it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5duteYj7ys&feature=channel


----------



## MA2010 (Dec 6, 2009)

I WAS HERE (tis all)!!!!


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

otegwu said:


> To be honest I was subscribed to her other channel that she closed down...about a year ago, her hair was much shorter and to be honest it has grown a lot it was definitely apl, not sure if she grew it out in 2 months, but she has definitely gone from apl to waist length in less the 8 month. that I can say.
> 
> Looking at her scalp she has fine low density hair so it may appear to to look thin, i dont think much can be done about that. its a genetic disposition. her hair practices wont work for every one but they work for her she looks good!.
> 
> ...


Thank you!

yeah it was clearly obvious that her first posted vid her hair was shorter and it was dated about a month before the other vid posted here.  I'm glad to hear from someone who saw her hair for themselves

and thank you on the rest too


----------



## supermodelsonya (Dec 6, 2009)

labelfree said:


> Why is her hair so important to y'all? I'm seriously trying to figure it out if you think the girls hair is damaged fine but going on and on about it is a tad much  Like someone else said is it really that serious? Your not taking her hair tips so how is it affecting you personally? Are you going to make a video response "correcting" her "bad habits" and save her followers from the darkness?  I'm confused



This for the win!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Dec 6, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> You know, I hate this **** about "hating" just because you don't like something about someone or even have a differing opinion. Damn, not everyone is "hating." I hate people who think they are just sooooo fabulous, any dissenting opinion has to be: "OH, well, you must be jealous, hater."
> 
> *****, please.
> 
> (And not you, Jamaraa, but that's been a peeve of mine for a little while now.  )





ITA!! 

There are many ladies here at LHCF with hair longer, *HEALTHIER*, and more beautiful than hers. And many LHCF ladies who are prettier than her. Why does it always have to be "haterude" when we call out a statement/claim that seems silly or implausible is made?


----------



## supermodelsonya (Dec 6, 2009)

It would be okay if the thread just stayed on the actual topic which is hair growth. But so far, I've learned about her eye color, her accent, her ethnicity, possible height....

I'm waiting for her FICA score, social security number, address, and how she likes to spend her Sunday mornings....


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> It would be okay if the thread just stayed on the actual topic which is hair growth. But so far, I've learned about her eye color, her accent, her ethnicity, possible height....
> 
> I'm waiting for her FICA score, social security number, address, and how she likes to spend her Sunday mornings....


you forgot to include how many bowel movements she has in one day


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Dec 6, 2009)

^^^ My only issue with her is the implication that because she's mixed, that would explain her growth. For me, it's the myths that are constantly perpetuated about black women and hair growth that's annoying. And we've had countless threads and heated discussions about this very issue over the years. We really need to continue to have an honest dialogue about the myths about blacks and hair. I've known many mixed people who's hair is kinkier than mine and/or that wouldn't grow very fast.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Dec 6, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> you forgot to include how many bowel movements she has in one day


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

Serenity_Peace said:


> ^^^ My only issue with her is the implication that because she's mixed, that would explain her growth. For me, it's the myths that are constantly perpetuated about black women and hair growth that's annoying. And we've had countless threads and heated discussions about this very issue over the years. We really need to continue to have an honest dialogue about the myths about blacks and hair. I've known many mixed people who's hair is kinkier than mine and/or that wouldn't grow very fast.


She said like THREE times she has no idea what contributed to her fast hair growth, and that's just how her hair grows.  NOTHING about being mixed!

I must have missed these alleged 'implications'

where are they?


----------



## chelleypie810 (Dec 6, 2009)

...i would take this girl's damaged hair over mine and some ladies on here hair any day. It's like every week someone new is getting bashed..its kinda sad. I don't understand why some ladies on here don't get bashed for having completely see thru bsl hair and yes i've seen it, and ya'll ladies have the nerve to tell them it looks healthy and stuff. uh uh. i mean her unhealthy practices are working sooo why so serious (per the joker)? Weaves, eye colors, her ethnicity? wth its weird that you guys are that concerned. And talking about her on here doesn't help, like someone said someone should just message her if your that concerned..


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Dec 6, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> She said like THREE times she has no idea what contributed to her fast hair growth, and that's just how her hair grows.  NOTHING about being mixed!
> 
> I must have missed these alleged 'implications'
> 
> where are they?



I'll have to find her YT segment again. I used to be subscribed to her until I heard her make that statement. I'll post here when I find it.


----------



## PrincessKia (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow! 
I mean this is a hair board. Forget about all the other crap.
The fact is her hair is nice looking. It does appear to have a little damage but it's the length that a lot of us would want. 
However, what's in question is the length she says she got in such a short amount of time. The truth is it's unbelievable. Also, her hair practices are questionable.

Also, it's been mentioned tons here already but from looking at her other videos she probably shouldn't be giving hair care advice. She's rough with her hair and could use some finesse when handling it. She's lucky she has such resilient hair and that she still has any hair. I'm pretty sure if her subscribers did that to their hair they probably wouldn't have much hair left no matter what their texture, thickness, density. (Or their ethnic background)


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Dec 6, 2009)

I've seen her vids and it is clear she doesn't have a clue about hair care like us LHCF ladies and just says alot of random stuff without thinking about it. Her hair is gorgeous and even if she did get a trim she would still have a gorgeous mane of hair. Unfortunately alot of the ladies here use to practice some of the things she does so I won't criticize her not knowing any better, if anything I would shoot her a private message letting her know about haircare boards if how she treated her hair bothered me that much. She also said in nother vid that her hair has some damage and the color just made it worst.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

between these two vids you can CLEARLY see not only has her hair grown tremendously but also thickened up

She says this first vid is from her first channel, now deleted
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sqH-2aiuKU&feature=related

and the one posted in the first post of this thread
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5TN60JDjr4&feature=related

whatever she is doing that's so wrong, I say she needs to keep on doing it! 

too thru!

she has major progress btwn these two


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> I've seen her vids and it is clear she doesn't have a clue about hair care like us LHCF ladies and just says alot of random stuff without thinking about it. Her hair is gorgeous and even if she did get a trim she would still have a gorgeous mane of hair. Unfortunately alot of the ladies here use to practice some of the things she does so I won't criticize her not knowing any better, if anything I would shoot her a private message letting her know about haircare boards if how she treated her hair bothered me that much. She also said in nother vid that her hair has some damage and the color just made it worst.


 after all that's been said about her, she can't come here now

don't think she would want to really


----------



## Neith (Dec 6, 2009)

Iris, you seriously think this woman's hair grew that quickly?

Nice hair, quick growth and all.  That just doesn't seem plausible to me.  That's like 2 years of growth in 2 months?  Shooo... if it grows at that rate I should be able to see it actively growing in the vids 

It does seem like her hair grows fast.  That would help to explain why her hair can take damage and grow out and still look nice... *but anyone telling me that they went from APL to what... nearly hip length? In 2 months?  Makes my BS meter activate.* 

And I believe that I'm responding logically here.  If I came in here saying I went from my current length to BSL in 2 months, I wouldn't expect many to believe me.  

I think she is exaggerating.  Some people are going into her personality, looks, race and everything... but I'm just talking about her hair and growth claim.  No comment on any of the other stuff.  I can see how that leads to a bad place.

If she wants to lie/mislead/exaggerate... that's unfortunate.  I'm not going to hunt her down to collect hair samples or track her growth, lol.  I don't hate her or anything.  If by some miracle I'm wrong and she does grow 5 or 6 inches A MONTH, then I'm sorry.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Dec 6, 2009)

I know right, LOL, my first thought was K.I.S.S darn sure not here!





Irresistible said:


> after all that's been said about her, she can't come here now
> 
> don't think she would want to really


----------



## Natural Glow (Dec 6, 2009)

Hmm...I didn't see anything wrong with how she was combing her hair in the naturally curly hair vid. I think the sound we were hearing was from the cheap *** dollar store comb she was using. Has anyone ever had one of those combs with the cheap flimsy teeth? When you run your finger over it it makes that sound. 

Also, she didn't have much hair in the comb after she was done (that i saw) so I don't think the comb is a big deal. I use a small tooth comb if I can't find my big one.

As for the eyes...iont know they have that contact "look" but it's hard to say from the videos


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

Neith said:


> Iris, you seriously think this woman's hair grew that quickly?
> 
> Nice hair, quick growth and all.  That just doesn't seem plausible to me.  That's like 2 years of growth in 2 months?  Shooo... if it grows at that rate I should be able to see it actively growing in the vids
> 
> ...


Neith, I chopped my hair in 2005, I looked up six months later and it was longer than before the chop.......it actually could have reached that length prior to six months and probably did,  just at around 5 or 6 months is where I stretched it and saw it, got the pics too.....yes I do

so I don't know what happened with her hair,  what's getting on my nerves like I said is all the finding fault with every single thing about her.  Who cares if it was really two months,  she still has the hair.  I really actually DON'T think it's impossible,  my sister's hair blew my mind by growing many many inches in a few weeks time-I will never know how that happened, but saw it with my own eyes.  I think all of this is ridiculous,  why all the trying to catch this child in a lie-who cares? It is possible and no matter what she is doing she aint trying to hurt nobody, in her own world she is doing what she enjoys and doing her thing,  nobody has to like her or her hair or anything......but two threads and pages and pages later of how this child has damaged hair and this accusation and the other and insult or the other and finding fault with every little thing she does...........blah, it's ugly to me.  period!

I don't care if her hair grew in two weeks, two months or two years! But to answer your question......YES I do believe its possible,  something very similar happened to me when I chopped, and my sister-well that was a mystery I will never be able to explain.  

I'm looking at her vids, her hair WAS shorter and now IT IS LONGER, so the ones that are saying it was always the same length is the only thing I have before my eyes that is not factual at all, because as a matter of fact I seen it myself

I like others just arent getting why there is such a big deal being made about this girl and her hair and every other single little thing about her and what she does........kinda just weird to me


----------



## v2.0 (Dec 6, 2009)

labelfree said:


> *Why is her hair so important to y'all?* I'm seriously trying to figure it out if you think the girls hair is damaged fine but going on and on about it is a tad much  Like someone else said is it really that serious? Your not taking her hair tips so how is it affecting you personally? Are you going to make a video response "correcting" her "bad habits" and save her followers from the darkness?  I'm confused



Because this is a hair board.  

Would you go to a car forum and ask a bunch of men why they are dissecting a guy's '68 Camaro? 

Didn't think so.

As much as we talk about unhealthy hair practices, how it affects black women who we see on a daily basis, and wanting to prove that black hair can grown, I really don't see how anyone is asking "why do you care?"


----------



## Neith (Dec 6, 2009)

I guess it's just human nature.  

People do not like to be deceived.    When someone tells me something unbelievable like that, it feels like an insult to my intelligence.  

It has nothing to do with catching her in a lie (for me).  Like I said... nothing personal against the girl.  Just... I think she is stretching the truth and I'm not believing it. 
*
I believe in very fast growth, but not inhuman growth.  
*
12 inches a year, 15 inches a year?  Yeah, some people are blessed and very healthy. 

She's basically saying she grows at least *60* *inches* of hair a year - 5 inches a month.  Not likely imho.  From baldie to full shoulder in 2 months basically?  From bald to ankle length in a year?  That is the type of growth rate she's implying that she has.  Makes no sense.

It's more weird to me that someone would make such a claim than for people to question it.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

Neith said:


> I guess it's just human nature.
> 
> People do not like to be deceived.    When someone tells me something unbelievable like that, it feels like an insult to my intelligence.
> 
> ...


It's not weird to me because I have seen it,  it's a growth spurt, Ive had them and like I said my sister had A MAJOR FREAKISH one once.  The growth rate usually doesnt stay steady like that though.  But I have found if I chop my hair grows fast to get back to where it was then slows down.  I WILL never be able to explain what happened with my sister when one week I see her and only about 3-4 weeks later I see her again and her hair has grown like at least 4 or 5 inches-it did indeed happen.  It didnt keep going that way though


----------



## anon123 (Dec 6, 2009)

This thread is like a train wreck.  Terrible, but must watch. 

I agree with Neith.  Her hair is not perfect, but it still looks nice to me.  What does hair "health" matter if it still looks nice?  It's not like heart health where "health" is something real.  Hair is not alive, so there is no "health".  But hey, if others don't think her hair looks nice, then they don't. *shrug*

Irresistible, I am puzzled as to why you seem to have a strong need to defend what is obviously an untruth from this woman.  She has videos from 2 months ago, 3 months ago, multiple videos.  It is simply plainly false that her hair was apl 2-3 months ago.  It's right there.  I don't understand.  It doesn't mean she's an evil person.  Shoot, I've lied before, so has everyone in this thread.  I've also been mistaken before, and so has everyone else in this thread.  If she is saying she cut her hair to apl 2-3 months ago, she is either lying or mistaken.  It's just . . . true.


----------



## Dani.Nicole (Dec 6, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> Neith, I chopped my hair in 2005, I looked up six months later and it was longer than before the chop.......it actually could have reached that length prior to six months and probably did,  just at around 5 or 6 months is where I stretched it and saw it, got the pics too.....yes I do
> 
> so I don't know what happened with her hair,  what's getting on my nerves like I said is all the finding fault with every single thing about her.  Who cares if it was really two months,  she still has the hair.  I really actually DON'T think it's impossible,  my sister's hair blew my mind by growing many many inches in a few weeks time-I will never know how that happened, but saw it with my own eyes.  I think all of this is ridiculous,  why all the trying to catch this child in a lie-who cares? *It is possible and no matter what she is doing she aint trying to hurt nobody, in her own world she is doing what she enjoys and doing her thing,  nobody has to like her or her hair or anything......*but two threads and pages and pages later of how this child has damaged hair and this accusation and the other and insult or the other and finding fault with every little thing she does...........blah, it's ugly to me.  period!
> 
> ...



Ok so I've been lurking and reading this post for awhile. I wasn't going to say anything but this is just too much for me!

Really? I mean like *REALLY*? Are you sitting here speculating this it is possible for a person to grow 4-5 in a one month's time period?  Like are you really serious?

I've been sitting here wondering if I should take your posts seriously but clearly you are being dead ***. No one is trying to e-jump this girl or belittle her. People just don't want to be mislead. 

People often forget that this is a HAIR board. And we talk about HAIR (among other things). And healthy HAIR practices. And HAIR growth. So yeah...HAIR is kinda of a big deal. If it wasn't none of us would've paid $6.95 a year to subscribe to this site. We're all hair junkies. We love hair. Period. Point blank.

If she went from APL to WL in two months, more power to her. But come on now...Any competent human being would raise their eyebrow at that statement no matter if there's truth behind it or not. I won't call the girl a liar cuz it's not my hair to say so, but I won't say I fully believe her either.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

mwedzi said:


> This thread is like a train wreck.  Terrible, but must watch.
> 
> I agree with Neith.  Her hair is not perfect, but it still looks nice to me.  What does hair "health" matter if it still looks nice?  It's not like heart health where "health" is something real.  Hair is not alive, so there is no "health".  But hey, if others don't think her hair looks nice, then they don't. *shrug*
> 
> Irresistible, I am puzzled as to why you seem to have a strong need to defend what is obviously an untruth from this woman.  She has videos from 2 months ago, 3 months ago, multiple videos.  It is simply plainly false that her hair was apl 2-3 months ago.  It's right there.  I don't understand.  It doesn't mean she's an evil person.  Shoot, I've lied before, so has everyone in this thread.  I've also been mistaken before, and so has everyone else in this thread.  If she is saying she cut her hair to apl 2-3 months ago, she is either lying or mistaken.  It's just . . . true.


people are saying her hair was the same length the whole time, I've posted two vids now where it was shorter.  I'm pretty much just finding the lynching of this girl over everything ridiculous.  But the fact is her hair was shorter and now it is longer Mwedzi. I've seen that with my own eyes and a previous subscriber of her old channel said just a few posts back that the girl WAS APL at least in the last 8 months.....so whatever she is lying about she aint lying about that

I am not defending whether she lied or not, I am defending the lies being said about her,  when I can see with my own eyes she did have much shorter hair and her was not always the same length

and now it is way longer and thicker


----------



## Platinum (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow...just...wow @this thread.


----------



## AnsbachFrizzpuff (Dec 6, 2009)

She is a pretty girl but it is hard for me to listen to her speak. There is no zest or spark. She is relaxing to listen to and if you are trying to capture attetion I don't know how well that works.

Her hair is long but quite damaged. Even if your hair can take it, why abuse it that way? Its not only about length its also about the thickness, health, and appearance of the hair.

I don't want to.call her a liar because maybe she has a rare hirstuism gene and her hair really grows like that. So all I can say is that her claims SEEM unreal but if they are real, good for her.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 6, 2009)

Don't you guys sleep? LOL Some of you guys posted all night!


----------



## Duff (Dec 6, 2009)

I try not to make my opinion known too much on these look at these youtuber threads.  1. because these people *never come here* to solicit help or ask to please review my hair tactics and products but we seem to give it anyday and sometime harshly (I love my LHCF community but we can come off as 'hair nazis or know it alls) sometimes.  2.  there are 1-3 people going aganist the grain in what I see as *feeding* this type thread.  this usually causes a simple thread to grow and grow and then get locked of course.  as everyone is reacting to state their same opinion over and over trying to prove their point.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

Dani.Nicole said:


> Ok so I've been lurking and reading this post for awhile. I wasn't going to say anything but this is just too much for me!
> 
> Really? I mean like *REALLY*? Are you sitting here speculating this it is possible for a person to grow 4-5 in a one month's time period?  Like are you really serious?
> 
> ...


 Exactly
I can't call her a liar like some are,  and yes I am being serious that I do believe it's possible as stated I have witnessed growth spurts with my own eyes and on my own head.......maybe she lied, maybe she didnt

I seen it happen with my sister, that EXACT amount of growth in that EXACT amount of time,   so yeah I don't know what to tell you

I just aint going to be so quick to call her a liar when I have seen what I have seen myself.  

how does it affect ya'lls lives if she did it in 2 months or 6 or whatever. A previous subscriber already testified that she was APL at some point at least in the last 8 months, now she is waist length or longer.....thats a fact that can't be disputed ......really.  I' am willing to dispute the lies that her hair was always the same length , as was being said in the thread earlier on,  when it wasnt and there are vids to prove it and a previous subscriber to her old channel saying it as well-she obviously saw it for herself-with her own eyes

maybe you missed it but she has already been ejumped and belittled about everything repeatedly


----------



## labelfree (Dec 6, 2009)

v2.0 said:


> Because this is a hair board.
> 
> Would you go to a car forum and ask a bunch of men why they are dissecting a guy's '68 Camaro?
> 
> ...


 
But obviously her hair can grow...so whats your point? It's not like she posted her own video in a thread giving out advice someone else did so really why is her hair so important to you?  As a matter of fact skip the hair why is she so important to y'all?


----------



## Neith (Dec 6, 2009)

Everyone is entitiled to their own opinion.  This is a discussion forum.  I'm not trying to convince anyone to do, say or think anything.  
*
People who don't believe her care as much about her as the people who "support" her.  We all are sitting here discussing it, so who can really point a finger and imply that anyone is obsessed with her? *

There are MANY youtubers that I watch, like and respect.  

You put yourself out there and people think that you're BSing, people will call you out on it.  Sometimes it happens for a good reason and sometimes for a bad reason.  The thing is that there is never a time when everyone is going to agree.  No matter how easy to see/rational it seems to you.


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Dec 6, 2009)

WOW Ladies... This really looks messy from the outside!


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

What's funny is the title of this thread

* Another youtuber with super fast growth*

A piece of lhcf history,  for those that don't know or remember another youtuber was under lhcf's scrutiny for her hair growth claims

many claimed it impossible

what happened?

She did a vid after finding out about the thread and proved all skeptics WRONG.


----------



## Jaegermany (Dec 6, 2009)

I see some people like to play devils advocate... that is all


----------



## v2.0 (Dec 6, 2009)

labelfree;9537334[B said:
			
		

> ]But obviously her hair can grow...so whats your point?[/B] It's not like she posted her own video in a thread giving out advice someone else did so really why is her hair so important to you?  As a matter of fact skip the hair why is she so important to y'all?



As long as you are breathing you hair can grow, so what's your point?


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

Neith said:


> Everyone is entitiled to their own opinion.  This is a discussion forum.  I'm not trying to convince anyone to do, say or think anything.
> *
> People who don't believe her care as much about her as the people who "support" her.  We all are sitting here discussing it, so who can really point a finger and imply that anyone is obsessed with her? *
> 
> ...


Neith you already know when that is being said its being said about everything that took place and was said about her in both threads. Not just about what you are saying-you know this


----------



## Neith (Dec 6, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> What's funny is the title of this thread
> 
> * Another youtuber with super fast growth*
> 
> ...




Not impossible for me to be wrong, never said that.  No one here is right all the time.  

However, if I was to bet money on it... I'd go with she is exaggerating or mistaken about how fast the growth took.  It's just not likely.

Even though I admit and have said before... I DO think her hair probably grows fast.  Just not superwoman - 2 inches a week fast.


----------



## SparkleDoll (Dec 6, 2009)

She is super pretty and I like her hair.  Cute accent too.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Dec 6, 2009)

I haven't gone through all of this, but I looked at her video two months prior and the length looks the same.


----------



## Neith (Dec 6, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> Neith you already know when that is being said its being said about everything that took place and was said about her in both threads. Not just about what you are saying-you know this



True.  I agree with some, I disagree with some.  The growth thing really puzzles me 

Whether her hair is healthy enough, that is her personal decision and I think it looks nice.

Her personality, eyes, height and all that... yeah.  That's not something I'm very concerned about.

but don't paint everyone that disagrees that her hair grew that fast in the same light.  

I'm sure there are other people here who honestly don't have anything against her or her hair but were like  when they heard the APL - WL in 2 months comment.  Cause that's where I'm at.


----------



## Lourdes (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow, is it really this serious?erplexed


----------



## PatTodd (Dec 6, 2009)

Qualitee said:


> wow who does this?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibOBbsfKggA




OUCH!!!  I would NEVER comb my curly hair like that!  I could just hear the hair popping and the comb breaking!  Then she adds the leave in AFTER she combs??????????????

Pretty girl, seems sort of airheadish, popular on YT mostly because of her looks IMHO.


----------



## labelfree (Dec 6, 2009)

Neith said:


> True. I agree with some, I disagree with some. The growth thing really puzzles me
> 
> Whether her hair is healthy enough, that is her personal decision and I think it looks nice.
> 
> ...


 
My comment was about those who decided to talk about something other than her hair. Debating her eye color, upset she mentioned her nationality, etc. Whether or not someone believes her is their choice I haven't been debating whether anything she said was true. I'm just saying the dicussion went from hair to something else for a mintue and for what?


----------



## Skiggle (Dec 6, 2009)

Neith said:


> Iris, you seriously think this woman's hair grew that quickly?
> 
> Nice hair, quick growth and all.  That just doesn't seem plausible to me.  That's like 2 years of growth in 2 months?  Shooo... if it grows at that rate I should be able to see it actively growing in the vids
> 
> ...




*Steps out of lurkdom*
I agree with you 100% Neith.
If she does have this amazing growth
she should have Rapunzel floor length hair or longer
by the end of the year.
I'm really not buying the hold idea:scratchch
I bet my left kidney and a bottle of
megatek that that this chick is pulling
a lie.


----------



## Auburn (Dec 6, 2009)

This is getting too deep.  The whole point is that she didn't grow her hair that fast and shes deceiving others. That's it.


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Dec 6, 2009)

I guess I'm the only one who thinks she has a bunch of pieces in the back of her head???


----------



## Dani.Nicole (Dec 6, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> Exactly
> I can't call her a liar like some are,  and yes I am being serious that I do believe it's possible as stated I have witnessed growth spurts with my own eyes and on my own head.......maybe she lied, maybe she didnt
> 
> I seen it happen with my sister, that EXACT amount of growth in that EXACT amount of time,   so yeah I don't know what to tell you
> ...



I think it's safe to say WE ALL care. We may not care to the point where it affects our own lives, but we do care enough. If that wasn't the case we wouldn't still be having a discussion about the situation 20 pages later. I know it definitely doesn't affect me one bit, but that doesn't mean this topic doesn't spark my interest. I read through the whole post...and I don't consider any of it e-jumping. It's called people expressing their opinions. If they don't want to believe her then who cares  If you want to support her, who cares? It's a free country think whatever you feel. I don't understand why one must stifle how they feel or be politically correct when it comes to expressing their thoughts. Isn't this a discussion board?

The title of topic itself was a question which implied that the OP had some doubt regarding the YTuber's claim. The question left only two possible options for answers: Do you believe it or do you not? You're in the believe it category, while other ladies are in the skeptics corner. 

I honestly don't see what other turn this topic could've taken...it was clear from the start it wasn't going anywhere but downwards.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 6, 2009)

I hope she isn't a member here. You guys are ripping her to shreds.  She may have damaged hair, but she is retaining length. Being mixed really has nothing to do with long hair. Hair practices that agree with your hair does.  SMH at the comments.  I think we can be a little nicer even though we don't agree with what she thinks.


----------



## Americka (Dec 6, 2009)

Dani.Nicole said:


> I think it's safe to say WE ALL care. We may not care to the point where it affects our own lives, but we do care enough. If that wasn't the case we wouldn't still be having a discussion about the situation 20 pages later. I know it definitely doesn't affect me one bit, but that doesn't mean this topic doesn't spark my interest. I read through the whole post...and I don't consider any of it e-jumping. It's called people expressing their opinions. If they don't want to believe her then who cares  If you want to support her, who cares? It's a free country think whatever you feel. I don't understand why one must stifle how they feel or be politically correct when it comes to expressing their thoughts. Isn't this a discussion board?
> 
> The title of topic itself was a question which implied that the OP had some doubt regarding the YTuber's claim. The question left only two possible options for answers: Do you believe it or do you not? You're in the believe it category, while other ladies are in the skeptics corner.
> 
> *I honestly don't see what other turn this topic could've taken...it was clear from the start it wasn't going anywhere but downwards.*



The red bolded would make a great siggy quote! Excellent post!


----------



## Dani.Nicole (Dec 6, 2009)

Americka said:


> The red bolded would make a great siggy quote! Excellent post!



lol Thanks


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

Dani.Nicole said:


> I think it's safe to say WE ALL care. We may not care to the point where it affects our own lives, but we do care enough. If that wasn't the case we wouldn't still be having a discussion about the situation 20 pages later. I know it definitely doesn't affect me one bit, but that doesn't mean this topic doesn't spark my interest. I read through the whole post...and I don't consider any of it e-jumping. It's called people expressing their opinions. If they don't want to believe her then who cares  If you want to support her, who cares? It's a free country think whatever you feel. I don't understand why one must stifle how they feel or be politically correct when it comes to expressing their thoughts. Isn't this a discussion board?
> 
> The title of topic itself was a question which implied that the OP had some doubt regarding the YTuber's claim. The question left only two possible options for answers: Do you believe it or do you not? You're in the believe it category, while other ladies are in the skeptics corner.
> 
> I honestly don't see what other turn this topic could've taken...it was clear from the start it wasn't going anywhere but downwards.


yeah it took many turns and downward too


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> I guess I'm the only one who thinks she has a bunch of pieces in the back of her head???


anything is possible

but from what i saw doubtful, seen her hair wet, half wet, half dry, all while she is blow drying , flat ironing sectioning the whole time,  and all just wet in it's natural state air dried and detangling wet


----------



## SparkleDoll (Dec 6, 2009)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> I guess I'm the only one who thinks she has a bunch of pieces in the back of her head???



Her hair looks 100% real to me.


----------



## aquajoyice (Dec 6, 2009)

I find it funny which threads bring out this type of reaction, lol. But I must say i'm sure majority of people that replied whether it be for or against read every single thread posted from the start  This is very interesting and not because it's bashing but it makes everyone think about why we're even on this board in the first place. Opinions run forums and if everyone agreed on everything no one would learn from it. Evolution no matter the topic comes from pushing the boundaries and thinking for yourself and not just believing what people say.


----------



## Eluv (Dec 6, 2009)

I really do not like to get feed BS. All you have to do is look at her older videos to realize her hair was WL then not an APL cut.  

However, that doesn't change the fact that I love her *hair length *no matter how fast or long it really took for her to get there.


----------



## Leesh (Dec 6, 2009)

aquajoyice said:


> This is a Long Hair Care Forum and if I feel someone is torturing their hair I don't care who it belongs to i'm going to have my opinion. We are on here all day expressing our feelings about our hair as well as others. So if you can't take the heat get outta the frying pan. Becuase that's life. You can go around and act as if things are happy go lucky 24/7 but it just isn't realistic or human. People should be able to have an opinion and if she didn't want responses whether they be negative or positive she wouldn't have posted videos. Because if you read some of the comments posted on her videos there are others that will agree on both positive and negative statements made here today so i'm sure if she saw this thread she wouldn't be surprised.


 

Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, I could not have said it better!

Its Horrible to think that this is a Forum, a place that consist of nothing but opinions, and it is kinda scarey thinking that the replies that You get are all sugar coated, I like to know that You Ladies are giving Your Honest opinion instead of what You think I may want to hear (O Pretty, O Beautiful, O Gorgeous), knowing My hair is ripped up and about to fall off My head, cause to Me honestly this would be a waste of time, if its gonna always be cuddlling goin on here, then You should also beware. The Collective Critisism is what its all about, I need it a lot of times because I definately don't know everything. And I would hate to think that Yall are just saying what yall think I want to hear. Continue to state the facts, and to some, facts are not Hate just because its something that You don't want to hear, Its alrite when We are singing Praises about someones Tresses that are "Phenomenal", but the moment We disagree or see the complete opposite, and address it, its Hate. I know one thing the moment I feel as though thats whats going on here, then there would be no further reason for me to Re-Subscribe!


----------



## shtow (Dec 6, 2009)

I cant even lie, I would happily take her hair. She's cute, her hair is nice. I actually think it looks better wavy.

And about her ripping thru it, um that's why I ended my transition, because I did not have the patience.  Her hair is super long, so I'm sure it takes a lot of patience to handle it.

Don't really care about everything else (eye color, race, etc.) people lie everyday, IRL, and even on hair boards 

Of course she could treat her hair better, but for real, most of us cringe at our pre-lhcf treatment of our own hair, I know I do.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Dec 6, 2009)

No one is debating the fact that it's wrong to talk about hair care practices and super fast growth. It's cool to discuss that.

But there are a lot of things that are being discussed here other than the thread topic and it's wrong. Sure, you're entitled to say whatever you want to say and no one likes being lied to, but why take it SO personally? 

If she's frying her hair, being deceptive with a weave, or really did grow 4-5 inches in a month, I can't pay my bills with any of that information. So I could care less.

All of this "concern" (I mean that term loosely) that she is teaching others what not to do to their hair is hilarious. Some of you could REALLY care less because if you did, you'd PM her privately and let her know other alternatives. 

Her hair STILL looks better than what I see sometimes on this board and I'd strangle my cat to have it. 

Attacks against people who are not here to defend themselves are not cool. The people who run this board everyday, make money off subscriptions and advertisement sales to RUN THIS BOARD everyday.

The more this place takes a negative turn, less people subscribe. LESS subscriptions, less advertisement. 

Less money...

Let's keep this positive.


----------



## taz007 (Dec 6, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> I don't care if it took 2 minutes or two years to grow her hair. Seriously. I understand the discussion for that. That's cool.
> 
> But there are a lot of things that are being discussed here other than the thread topic and it's wrong. Sure, you're entitled to say whatever you want to say and no one likes being lied to, but why take it SO personally?
> 
> ...


----------



## aquajoyice (Dec 6, 2009)

Leesh said:


> Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, I could not have said it better!
> 
> Its Horrible to think that this is a Forum, a place that consist of nothing but opinions, and it is kinda scarey thinking that the replies that You get are all sugar coated, I like to know that You Ladies are giving Your Honest opinion instead of what You think I may want to hear (O Pretty, O Beautiful, O Gorgeous), knowing My hair is ripped up and about to fall off My head, cause to Me honestly this would be a waste of time, if its gonna always be cuddlling goin on here, then You should also beware. The Collective Critisism is what its all about, I need it a lot of times because I definately don't know everything. And I would hate to think that Yall are just saying what yall think I want to hear. Continue to state the facts, and to some, facts are not Hate just because its something that You don't want to hear, Its alrite when We are singing Praises about someones Tresses that are "Phenomenal", but the moment We disagree or see the complete opposite, and address it, its Hate. I know one thing the moment I feel as though thats whats going on here, then there would be no further reason for me to Re-Subscribe!


Exactly!! We have to be honest with ourselves and others. If I post a pic of my hair and you all see damage or know what i'm doing to my hair are unhealthy practices...let me know! I'm not the kinda chick that get's butt hurt off of constructive criticism. That's what I pay for honesty


----------



## Mortons (Dec 6, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> Exactly
> I can't call her a liar like some are,  and yes I am being serious that I do believe it's possible as stated I have witnessed growth spurts with my own eyes and on my own head.......maybe she lied, maybe she didnt
> 
> I seen it happen with my sister, that EXACT amount of growth in that EXACT amount of time,   so yeah I don't know what to tell you
> ...



Irresistible, seriously. Its a hair board and people are having a hair discussion. I wonder why actual newbies here cant get as much as a hello, but if we post a youtube video, someone is always "defending" the yt-er to death as if they have some kind of investment in them.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

I am not the only person that feels this was much more than a 'hair discussion'  obviously at this point and u can see that by now by other poster's posts. I help newbies, speak to them, help people that need it and congratulate and truly enjoy hair progress and success of others.  I really don't enjoy watching someone being nit picked to peices over everything they do/don't do though and everything about them. I have no investment in her, but I do have one here, years now in fact,  and this place is getting worse and worse with the feeling of 'entitlement' to rip a youtuber a new one over anything they see fit and it's ugly.  Sadly this is what lhcf is becoming more and more notorious for now. I am not the only one seeing it.  My investment is many years on this forum and I SEE a whole lot of very unrighteous unfair mess going on,  I speak my mind on it, just as others have.  





Mortons said:


> Irresistible, seriously. Its a hair board and people are having a hair discussion. I wonder why actual newbies here cant get as much as a hello, but if we post a youtube video, someone is always "defending" the yt-er to death as if they have some kind of investment in them.


----------



## shtow (Dec 6, 2009)

Well I see growth from various videos *shrug* Looks like her hair grows fast, not as fast as stated, but still fast.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Dec 6, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> I am not the only person that feels this was much more than a 'hair discussion'  obviously at this point and u can see that by now by other posters posts. I help newbies, speak to them, help people that need it and congratulate and truly enjoy hair progress and success of others.  I really don't enjoy watching someone being nit picked to peices over everything they do though. I have no investment in her, but I do have one here, years now,  and this place is getting worse and worse with the feeling of 'entitlement' to rip a youtuber a new one over anything they see fit and it's ugly.  Sadly this is what lhcf is becoming more and more notorious for now. I am not the only one seeing it.  My investment is many years on this forum and I SEE a whole lot of very unrighteous unfair mess going on,  I speak my mind on it, just as others have.



I see it too. The point being missed is that it's cool to talk about techniques, hair growth, or whatever but the things mentioned in this thread were not related to hair at all.


----------



## aquajoyice (Dec 6, 2009)

As long as there are people living and breathing there will be opinions. This board is no different from the real world. We can all try to be PC and never have a criticism towards anyone ever, but it's just not realistic or interesting. And although we all agree she has great length and resliant hair. We can all agree that her statements can at times be skewed. There is nothin wrong with calling things out as you see it. No one has threatened her and majority of us are mature enough to know it's just hair. We can safely agree to disagree on this one lol. Otherwise like someone said before this can go on forever. And each person is just relaying the same argument over and over again.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh brudder


----------



## theprototype (Dec 6, 2009)

In this video she admits she has been damaging her hair, and wants to start taking better care of it:

http://www.youtube.com/user/TaneshasAdvice#p/u/6/I5duteYj7ys


----------



## Mortons (Dec 6, 2009)

theprototype said:


> In this video she admits she has been damaging her hair, and wants to start taking better care of it:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/TaneshasAdvice#p/u/6/I5duteYj7ys



What?  You mean we actually know what we are talking about when it regards to hair and we are not just being hating haters who hate? [end sarcasm]


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

Mortons said:


> What?  You mean we actually know what we are talking about when it regards to hair and we are not just being hating haters who hate? [end sarcasm]


lol uh huh she is/was doing just fine the whole time without ya'll

look at the vid, her hair is still gorgeous

ETA: I already saw that vid,  but everybody should be happy now, her hair is only going to get better now......so.....nothing else to say about 'all her damage'  she is taking better care of her hair now.........yep


----------



## Sera (Dec 6, 2009)

Neith said:


> True. I agree with some, I disagree with some. The growth thing really puzzles me
> 
> Whether her hair is healthy enough, that is her personal decision and I think it looks nice.
> 
> ...


 
 I totally agree with you on this one - couldn't have said any better.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Dec 6, 2009)

I didn't read this whole thread but I just want to say that I'm so glad I never did a youtube video.  I still brush everyso often....I'm sure my hair care practices would be called into practice - especially pre-LCHF.


----------



## danysedai (Dec 6, 2009)

It looks all real to me. Beautiful? yes. Great length? yes. Could use a bit more TLC? yes IMHO. But I also think young girls like her are more into style and looking good now than thinking about overall hair health for life. Maybe later on in life she'll realize this and then her hair will be truly and unabashedly gorgeous.


----------



## Mortons (Dec 6, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> lol uh huh she is/was doing just fine the whole time without ya'll
> 
> look at the vid, her hair is still gorgeous
> 
> ETA: I already saw that vid,  but everybody should be happy now, her hair is only going to get better now......so.....nothing else to say about 'all her damage'  she is taking better care of her hair now.........yep



Umm thanks but no thanks at you trying to shut people up. I dont have anything against her hair, I think its beautiful. I still think that she is telling untruths though about the growth, thats it. I dont understand why you feel the need to be the thread mother and regulate, but do you


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

Mortons said:


> Umm thanks but no thanks at you trying to shut people up. I dont have anything against her hair, I think its beautiful. I still think that she is telling untruths though about the growth, thats it. I dont understand why you feel the need to be the thread mother and regulate, but do you


[email protected] me shutting people up

carry on then girl

I just didnt think there was much else to say after it's already been said

but by all means continue


----------



## robot. (Dec 6, 2009)

Irresistible, didn't you say you were leaving this thread like three times now?


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Irresistible, didn't you say you were leaving this thread like three times now?


I don't know how many times I said it, but I DIDN'T tho haha

I wanted to but kept coming back......it just be's like that sometimes

So I didnt leave.......And?


----------



## jasminea (Dec 6, 2009)

wavezncurlz said:


> I didn't read this whole thread but I just want to say that I'm so glad I never did a youtube video. I still brush everyso often....I'm sure my hair care practices would be called into practice - especially pre-LCHF.


 
I agree 100%! Doing a video requires someone who is confident enough in themself to not care what others say or think. I'm sure LHCR is not the first board or group of ladies that have made negative comments about this girl. Some of her comments on youtube are down right malicious and hateful. 

Her hair care practices certainly are not healthy enough for her to do tutorials for everyone to follow,but she has been blessed with a naturally beautiful head of hair. 

IMO she's the type we should reach out to and give some sisterly advice on ways to improve the overall condition of her hair. With just a few of the tips I've learned in my short time on LHCF, her hair could really look healthy and amazing.


----------



## Theresamonet (Dec 6, 2009)

Serenity_Peace said:


> ITA!!
> 
> There are many ladies here at LHCF with hair longer, *HEALTHIER*, and more beautiful than hers. *And many LHCF ladies who are prettier than her.* Why does it always have to be "haterude" when we call out a statement/claim that seems silly or implausible is made?


 
You may not want to add things like this^ when you are trying to prove *not* to be a hater.


----------



## Odd One (Dec 6, 2009)

I like to come back in this thread from time to time.

Just to read


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Dec 6, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> anything is possible
> 
> but from what i saw doubtful, seen her hair wet, half wet, half dry, all while she is blow drying , flat ironing sectioning the whole time,  and all just wet in it's natural state air dried and detangling wet





SparkleDoll said:


> Her hair looks 100% real to me.


I've watched as much of her as I can safely stomach  The perimeter of her hair [the shorter, "layered" (damaged & jacked up)] portions of her hair appear to be real. But the longest layer of her hair has a bluntness, texture, and clumps together in perfect sections...which, in my experience are tell tale signs of wefted locks, and it's not fooling me....at the very least, it certainly explain how she can remain unaffected by how roughly she handles her hair. I could be wrong, but I doubt it.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Dec 6, 2009)

Mortons said:


> What?  You mean we actually know what we are talking about when it regards to hair *and we are not just being hating haters who hate?* [end sarcasm]


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Dec 6, 2009)

Theres something fishy about how we never see the back of her head, even in the straightening demonstration vid , she avoids showing the back or under layers of hair. Why is the back SO long and even and the front is so jagged and damaged? If she doesnt have extensions she certainly has the look of them so cant blame us for wondering lol. Im seriously having some doubts especially after this one, she made it silky straight but doesnt know how to show us?? :scratchch http://www.youtube.com/user/TaneshasAdvice#p/u/43/CJ0Y9ekH8sg


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Dec 6, 2009)

Shahla said:


> Theres something fishy about how we never see the back of her head, even in the straightening demonstration vid , she avoids showing the back or under layers of hair. Why is the back SO long and even and the front is so jagged and damaged? If she doesnt have extensions she certainly has the look of them so cant blame us for wondering lol. Im seriously having some doubts especially after this one, she made it silky straight but doesnt know how to show us?? :scratchch http://www.youtube.com/user/TaneshasAdvice#p/u/43/CJ0Y9ekH8sg








For making entirely too much damn sense...


----------



## Jewell (Dec 6, 2009)

I don't know...if you look at the vid for her review on the Nars Glow makeup, her hair appears naturally curly.  I don't see why that couldn't be her natural, real hair, just straightened.  She is very annoying and can't express herself appropriately without saying, "And, ummm" a million times.  Total blairhead (black airhead), Registered nurse or not.  She needs to learn to talk and articulate better than she does.  Not hating, just can't stand it when people say "like," and "And, umm" a gagillion times, but claim to be college educated.  Waste of tuition if you ask me.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Dec 6, 2009)

I figured out why she seems so self absorbed. She looks into the mirror much more than she looks into the camera  Its like watching someone just stare into the mirror and talk lol Its a bit irritating, not "hating" on her, she just comes off affected.http://www.youtube.com/user/TaneshasAdvice#p/u/39/5sqH-2aiuKU


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> I've watched as much of her as I can safely stomach  The perimeter of her hair [the shorter, "layered" (damaged & jacked up)] portions of her hair appear to be real. But the longest layer of her hair has a bluntness, texture, and clumps together in perfect sections...which, in my experience are tell tale signs of wefted locks, and it's not fooling me....at the very least, it certainly explain how she can remain unaffected by how roughly she handles her hair. I could be wrong, but I doubt it.


is she brushing straight thru her tracks here?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uya44fLr7A&feature=fvw

eta
and combing thru to her tracks here? and scrunching and fingering thru her tracks too?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibOBbsfKggA&feature=related


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Dec 6, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> is she brushing straight thru her tracks here?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uya44fLr7A&feature=fvw


 I've seen that video...and I have yet to see her brush from root to tip at the back of her head. The maxiglide can steam burst closer to her scalp than she is brushing through at 3:48  And the creative editing at 1:18-1:20 only further confirms that I know of what I speak.


----------



## Neith (Dec 6, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> is she brushing straight thru her tracks here?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uya44fLr7A&feature=fvw



No comment on whether it's all hers or not.  I have no idea.  Never wore a weave or wig and I don't know all that much about them.

but hoooooly crap.  Her hair IS indestructible. One of those sessions would leave me bald, and my hair is coarse as heck


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Dec 6, 2009)

No comment on ole girl because everything that could be said on that has been.

But this right here bears repeating.


Neith said:


> *
> I believe in very fast growth, but not inhuman growth.
> *
> She's basically saying she grows at least *60* *inches* of hair a year - 5 inches a month.  Not likely imho.



I wish that people would keep this in mind when it comes to growth aid testimonials.


----------



## Leesh (Dec 6, 2009)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> I've seen that video...and I have yet to see her brush from root to tip at the back of her head. The maxiglide can steam burst closer to her scalp than she is brushing through  And the creative edited at 1:18-1:20 only further confirms that I know of what I speak.


 

Wow! Interesting, I watched it prior to You saying that, and I had to go back and look angain, and Dang, You are right it skips to Her coming back up really fast. Wow!


----------



## Neith (Dec 6, 2009)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> I've seen that video...and I have yet to see her brush from root to tip at the back of her head. The maxiglide can steam burst closer to her scalp than she is brushing through  And the *creative edited at 1:18-1:20* only further confirms that I know of what I speak.




I caught that and found it to be strange too. 

I dunno.  It doesn't matter to me.  I just HOPE she ISN'T lying... that's bad for her subscribers and would say something about her state of mind.  Spent enough time in this thread today.  Let me get out of here, lol.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Dec 6, 2009)

Leesh said:


> Wow! Interesting, I watched it prior to You saying that, and I had to go back and look angain, and Dang, You are right it skips to Her coming back up really fast. Wow!


Uh Oh, i didnt even notice that  but thats basically what I was talking about. She does NOT show the back of head or the middle. Telltale signs of extension wearing. I should know too because I wore them for many years!  Also she knows how to edit that but she cant do a fast foward? ( the other flat iron vid I posted) Just a big :scratchch and you cant blame us for wondering.


----------



## Jewell (Dec 6, 2009)

After reading all the comments, you ladies are prolly right in that she has extensions.  I can't stand to watch another vid, so won't go back and look for editing.  However, people do need to understand that even fast growth is not usually more than 2 inches a month (at the fastest).  Even so, you must be doing everything in the book plus some to get 24 inches a year.


----------



## Bene (Dec 6, 2009)

This thread went in a whole other direction 


I don't think her hair is fake. Damaged, yes. But not fake. Then again, I suck at spotting fake hair, so it's whatever


----------



## Bint Yusef (Dec 6, 2009)

Shahla said:


> Theres something fishy about how we never see the back of her head, even in the straightening demonstration vid , she avoids showing the back or under layers of hair. Why is the back SO long and even and the front is so jagged and damaged? If she doesnt have extensions she certainly has the look of them so cant blame us for wondering lol. Im seriously having some doubts especially after this one, she made it silky straight but doesnt know how to show us?? :scratchch http://www.youtube.com/user/TaneshasAdvice#p/u/43/CJ0Y9ekH8sg


Scroll to about 3:20 and 5:08
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPlbYB7E4JQ
do you think she is handling it like a weave?


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Dec 6, 2009)

Bene said:


> This thread went in a whole other direction
> 
> 
> I don't think her hair is fake. Damaged, yes. But not fake. Then again, I suck at spotting fake hair, so it's whatever


LOL at Bene who didnt even know what a half wig was   I used to wear extensions ALOT and had the short front, long healthy back syndrome. I can spot it a mile away. Not saying her hair IS fake but it wreaks of extensions to me. It may just be that it looks like it because of frontal damage. Impossible to say


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

lol this is scary

maybe she can do a parting vid or somethin

but yeah this thread

just kinda scary


----------



## Auburn (Dec 6, 2009)

OT...

is she ALWAYS adjusting and touching her boobs and hair? Geez!
You would think she just got them or something lol

anyways, back to reading


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Dec 6, 2009)

Bint Yusef said:


> Scroll to about 3:20
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPlbYB7E4JQ


I can see the back and when I had extensions I could show the back of my neck and they wouldnt be exposed . The extensions would lie in between so that I couldnt do styles like half ponytails without them showing. Its impossible to tell without parting the hair which she has never done , not even when she straightens which is odd to me. Also I dont think its a "weave" exactly but maybe a couple of extensions added. Im absolutely not saying she has it, I just think its suspect and I wouldnt say for sure that she doesnt. Also, when I say the back of her head I'm referring to the top back, he the crown I guess I mean...
LOL, this thread is becoming a contest


----------



## robot. (Dec 6, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> is she brushing straight thru her tracks here?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uya44fLr7A&feature=fvw
> 
> eta
> ...



You can do that with tracks, so your point? 

ETA: I'm not saying whether I believe her hair is fake or not, but those two videos you posted don't prove a thing.


----------



## Auburn (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh one more thing. I think its hers but very uneven due to her self cutting or mechanical and heat damage.

Otherwise she did a HECK of a job matching her weave to her natural texture. I think its hers though.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Dec 6, 2009)

I missed the whole original Shima thing but I wonder is this what happened and why we're not supposed to discuss her?


----------



## ActionActress (Dec 6, 2009)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Her eyes dont look so blue here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wk9A7aRXLNQ&feature=channel its a shame too because I really think brown eyes become her.
> 
> Maybe she is half white....I dunno *shrugs*
> 
> She's a beautiful girl, thats what makes this so puzzling, she doesn't have to lie. I love her eyebrows and their arch, and I actually like her overall look. *But those definitely scream contacts to me*.


 
Colored Contacts have a kind of "stare" about them.  Hence an artificial appearance.  The pupils are set them same.


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow, when I first came in this thread her hair had great length and was just damaged...now it's fake and she's a liar! lmao what a difference a day makes.

I hope it's real.


----------



## Thann (Dec 6, 2009)

She does show the back of her head on a few videos

http://www.youtube.com/user/TaneshasAdvice#p/u/29/FPlbYB7E4JQ
Around 3:20 mark

http://www.youtube.com/user/TaneshasAdvice#p/u/3/_nBsFbUFdhg
Around 2:00 mark

Also...her accent sounds very Rhianna to me... atypical Caribbean, I understand that region dialects vary; I'm just not seeing the big deal about that.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> You can do that with tracks, so your point?
> 
> ETA: I'm not saying whether I believe her hair is fake or not, but those two videos you posted don't prove a thing.


I don't know whats up with u and the rudeness but whatever

my point was she is sectioning and brushing to her scalp and combing and fingering/scrunching through her scalp

like I said

tracks would be stiff and her roots wouldnt be moving that way I wouldnt think


----------



## Qualitee (Dec 6, 2009)

whoa were still talking about this!


----------



## Jewell (Dec 6, 2009)

Thann said:


> She does show the back of her head on a few videos
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/TaneshasAdvice#p/u/29/FPlbYB7E4JQ
> Around 3:20 mark
> ...



Yes, on her channel page, she answers questions.  One of which was what her nationality is.  She stated that she is Jamaican and white/Caucasian, which is probably why the accent sounds Caribbean.  Rihanna is from Barbados, as we all know.  I just can't stomach her to watch the other vids.  Kudos to ya'll who can tough it out!
  ha ha


----------



## supermodelsonya (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow I wonder how many views her videos have gotten today alone? 

With one newbie making multiple threads and literally thousands of views, gif dance off wars, and now this...

LHCF can make you a superstar overnight!!!!!


----------



## Theresamonet (Dec 6, 2009)

If that Is a weave ...that is the best and closest matching weave, in texture and color, that ever existed in all of the world...no the universe. And it must be made of mithril or orichalcum from Middle Earth because it is virtually indestructible...


----------



## tocktick (Dec 6, 2009)

*Iris*, a while ago in an Ateya thread many were fawning over her "swanging" her and the seemingly healthy appearance of it etc. I remember that both you and I (amongst others) went against the grain and noted her hair care practices weren't healthy despite the "swagning" her. I made mention that I thought it was fine to criticise her techniques in a thread about her on here but taking it directly to her YT page where she didn't ask for her help was not cool and you co-signed me.

Anyway, we had folks on the opposing side stating that our collective opinions more or less accounted for jack **** since it was "working for her". Anyway, this thread reminded me _very_ much about that thread yet this time you're on the other side of the fence. No judgement here about that. I can't lie though; I'm just a little confused since I see in this thread you're essentially defending a YT'er who also seems to have some questionable practices just like Ateya.

Why can folks call Ateya out (and co-sign those opinions) but this girl cannot be criticised in a similar way without you defending her? You mentioned that this girl was a YT'er and didn't put herself on this board to be criticised, that folks are going too hard and she'll see this thread etc but the same "courtesy" wasn't extended to Ateya in that thread and you didn't seem to care much either. They're both YT'ers with some questionable hair practices and some folks are probably following them both. This chick gets your unwavering defence but Ateya gets criticised. You don't need to answer if you don't want but what's the difference between the two? No snark here - I'm actually genuinely curious. 

btw, I only care about you defending her against about the folks who specifically talk about her hair. I'm ignoring the other BS about accent, eye-colour, nationality etc.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

Thann said:


> She does show the back of her head on a few videos
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/TaneshasAdvice#p/u/29/FPlbYB7E4JQ
> Around 3:20 mark
> ...


looks real to me


----------



## MrsTimberlake (Dec 6, 2009)

I think her hair is gorgeous!  When it's wet and curly, it reminds me of my 6 yr old nieces hair.


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Dec 6, 2009)

Thann said:


> She does show the back of her head on a few videos
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/TaneshasAdvice#p/u/29/FPlbYB7E4JQ
> Around 3:20 mark
> ...


 After another 9+ minutes of my life I'll never get back, I'll say yall are posting far more legitimate reason for why her hair is *fake* than anything else. If anyone can find a video, of her hair parted from dead center, front to back (better yet, front to back, and ear to ear...not that it rules out fusion) *unedited* hit me with a pm . Cause I'm too through  That's probably a hired actor in the background of that second clip...ok, I'm kidding but every other aspect of her life was called into question so...  Tanesha and her Indian Remy 3 track sew in FAIL!

ETA: I can put my wig in a ponytail, yall gonna have to come harder than that.


----------



## robot. (Dec 6, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> I don't know whats up with u and the rudeness but whatever
> 
> my point was she is sectioning and brushing to her scalp and combing and fingering/scrunching through her scalp
> 
> ...



And I'm just pointing out a fact: You can do all of those things with tracks, so your videos weren't very persuasive evidence of what you are trying to defend.

I do apologize if the comment seemed rude, tho'.


----------



## Jewell (Dec 6, 2009)

MrsTimberlake said:


> I think her hair is gorgeous!  When it's wet and curly, it reminds me of my 6 yr old nieces hair.



I have resigned to this fact. Wet, dry, curly, straight...it looks good to me.  I just don't like how self-absorbed she seems.  I can't really say whether it is real or not without seeing the scalp or parting in the back.  I thought it was real at first, and frankly I don't care if it isn't!  Jeesh.  I'm off this.  People are taking this thread to a whole 'nother level!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Dec 6, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> I don't know whats up with u and the rudeness but whatever
> 
> my point was she is sectioning and brushing to her scalp and combing and fingering/scrunching through her scalp
> 
> ...



It's laughable that you would comment on someone else being rude, especially based on some the comments you have made and their general tone.


----------



## nola1176 (Dec 6, 2009)

Auburn said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uya44fLr7A&feature=fvw
> I would say so after 20 passes...


 
I'd have to agree. The way she's pulling and brushing with reckless abandon....no sectioning, just grabbing pieces of hair and ironing. I winced a few times, especially during the blow drying. oh well.


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 6, 2009)

I still really like her curly hair. 
I'm kind of torn. I understand everybody's points, but it's not like we are tearing apart her (beautiful) hair while she talks about her dog. She IS presenting herself as someone that is qualified to give hair advice, kind of. She admits that she doesn't know much, but then again she seems to think she's entitled to give advice just because her hair is super long.  I don't know, either way her hair is lovely, esp. when curly.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

tocktick said:


> *Iris*, a while ago in an Ateya thread many were fawning over her "swanging" her and the seemingly healthy appearance of it etc. I remember that both you and I (amongst others) went against the grain and noted her hair care practices weren't healthy despite the "swagning" her. I made mention that I thought it was fine to criticise her techniques in a thread about her on here but taking it directly to her YT page where she didn't ask for her help was not cool and you co-signed me.
> 
> Anyway, we had folks on the opposing side stating that our collective opinions more or less accounted for jack **** since it was "working for her". Anyway, this thread reminded me _very_ much about that thread yet this time you're on the other side of the fence. No judgement here about that. I can't lie though; I'm just a little confused since I see in this thread you're essentially defending a YT'er who also seems to have some questionable practices just like Ateya.
> 
> ...


oh yes Ateya,  always said her hair was beautiful.  But we all saw her relax her hair with no new growth in sight-that was pretty scarey.  I mostly agreed that her techniques worked for her but would not work for everybody and might not work long term,  she used heavy protein and high heat and as stated relaxed and MAJORLY overlapped

The difference is, I don't see what this girl is doing that is even remotely close to that, besides just showing off her hair constantly.  I dont see any risky techniques,  even the combing she was getting lashed over,  she even said never comb with anything but a wide tooth comb,  she is not misleading-Ateya while slapping that perm all over 1cm of new growth-if that , did not say 'don't do this' . Its a far cry from a comb and a relaxer anyway

but yeah I just don't see where this girl is doing anything destructive, she flips her hair around and shows it off,  the blow drying and flat ironing are typical too,  nothing extremely out of the ordinary as when ateyaa relaxed her hair with no new growth.  Her hair was still healthy and beautiful and couldnt nobody deny that and nobody ever did cause they couldnt-but messing with a chemical the way ateyaa did is a far cry from anything this chile is doing ticktock.....far cry

To me this is like a benign tumor and Ateyaa like a malignant one

what is this child really doing that could actually lead anyone to a true set back? flipping her hair around?


----------



## Taina (Dec 6, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> LHCF can make you a superstar overnight!!!!!


----------



## Dani.Nicole (Dec 6, 2009)

First her eyes are fake. Now her hair is fake. How many turns will this post take in one day?!  I have no comment on either assertion. What REALLY grinds my gears is that she insists on wearing that ugly pink lip gloss  It does her no justice. Light pink does not look good on women of color in my opinion erplexed I think she would look better with more of a bronze color.


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Dec 6, 2009)

Dani.Nicole said:


> First her eyes are fake. Now her hair is fake. How many turns will this post take in one day?!  I have no comment on either assertion. What REALLY grinds my gears is that she insists on wearing that ugly pink lip gloss  It does her no justice. *Light pink does not look good on women of color in my opinion erplexed I think she would look better with more of a bronze color.*


 Imma need you and your opinion to start airing members out on the makeup board, POST HASTE!


----------



## Bene (Dec 6, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> oh yes Ateya,  always said her hair was beautiful.  But we all saw her relax her hair with no new growth in sight-that was pretty scarey.  I mostly agreed that her techniques worked for her but would not work for everybody and might not work long term,  she used heavy protein and high heat and as stated relaxed and MAJORLY overlapped
> 
> The difference is, I don't see what this girl is doing that is even remotely close to that, besides just showing off her hair constantly.  I dont see any risky techniques,  even the combing she was getting lashed over,  she even said never comb with anything but a wide tooth comb,  she is not misleading-Ateya while slapping that perm all over 1cm of new growth-if that , did not say 'don't do this' . Its a far cry from a comb and a relaxer anyway
> 
> ...




The amount of heat she uses is what forces a lot of people to chop off significant length in the long run. It's just not healthy. That alone is fine, it's her hair, and if she likes it damaged looking, that's cool. But she's telling other people that her advice prevents damage.

If her videos were "this is what I do to my hair," without the implication of her giving healthy hair advice, I wouldn't have given her a second thought.



It's kind of like someone with missing teeth and raging gum disease making videos about how to properly go about dental hygiene and saying that gargling with Pepsi is good for you.


----------



## robot. (Dec 6, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> oh yes Ateya,  always said her hair was beautiful.  But we all saw her relax her hair with no new growth in sight-that was pretty scarey.  I mostly agreed that her techniques worked for her but would not work for everybody and might not work long term,  she used heavy protein and high heat and as stated relaxed and MAJORLY overlapped
> 
> The difference is, I don't see what this girl is doing that is even remotely close to that, besides just showing off her hair constantly.  I dont see any risky techniques,  even the combing she was getting lashed over,  she even said never comb with anything but a wide tooth comb,  she is not misleading-Ateya while slapping that perm all over 1cm of new growth-if that , did not say 'don't do this' . Its a far cry from a comb and a relaxer anyway
> 
> ...



Well, benign tumors have the propensity to become malignant, so...

But ripping through her hair with a fine toothed comb, 20 passes with a flat iron and alcohol-based mousse isn't bad to you? If that won't lead to a setback, then let's see you try it. After all, it's not really that bad.

Ateya used heavy protein because that is what her hair _required_. I find it hard to believe this girls hair requires what she's doing. And Ateya ALWAYS provided the disclaimer, "This is what works for me AND MY hair." As far as I can tell, this girl is providing info like she's a credible source.

ETA: And I didn't see heat protectant!


----------



## Auburn (Dec 6, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> what is this child really doing that could actually lead anyone to a true set back? flipping her hair around?



You didnt see her yanking a small comb and brush through wet hair?
You didnt see her blasting the  blow dryer right on her hair?
You didnt see her do 32847928374923 passes on one section of hair?

Plus the evidence is in her edges mostly.

and no... she didnt try to LAYER her edges either ....


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

lamaravilla said:


> It's laughable that you would comment on someone else being rude, especially based on some the comments you have made and their general tone.


well girlie,  all i said to her was 'you ladies are too much'  if that could be taken as rude,   I just don't know, I was shocked at how far this girl was getting lashed over her hair and how she combed it and everything about her and everything she did.  Very shocked

But I will tell you this, whether I said I was leaving or not,  I can still come up in this thread as many times as I choose, I aint never said nothing like that to anyone in my whole time on this board....ever

it's cool though.  I still think this was ugly and ridiculous to make lunch meat out of this girl over everything


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Dec 6, 2009)

Shaquitta... go n git me a blunt from Pookieandem. This gone be awhile!


----------



## Auburn (Dec 6, 2009)

Dani.Nicole said:


> First her eyes are fake. Now her hair is fake. *How many turns will this post take in one day?!*  I have no comment on either assertion. What REALLY grinds my gears is that she insists on wearing that ugly pink lip gloss  It does her no justice. Light pink does not look good on women of color in my opinion erplexed I think she would look better with more of a bronze color.



The never ending stooooooryyyyyy aaah aaaah aaah aaah aaah ..


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 6, 2009)

Aw guys c'maaaan.

Let's not let this thread get too ugly.  We can all RESPECTFULLY disagree and state our reasons for it politely.


----------



## Bene (Dec 6, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> Aw guys c'maaaan.
> 
> Let's not let this thread get too ugly.  We can all RESPECTFULLY disagree and state our reasons for it politely.




I thought I was being polite 


I'm sorry to anyone who thinks that I haven't, ok? Don't beat me up! I'll be good, I swear!


----------



## Dove56 (Dec 6, 2009)

I think it's her hair that's why I intially subscribed to her, plus I think she is really pretty. 
Her eyes were suspect to me at first because they looked "weird" but then the chile stated they were different colors on different videos so I was like "whatever"..lol...she does hair tutorials not contact lens tutorials.

My sis has green eyes, and my mom's are like Beyonce's color so I know light colored eyes can look different on video and film. She's not consistent in her videos. She's a pretty woman so if she is over scrutinized it going to be chalked up to "hating". There's no need to pick her apart, but she does need to be honest. If she is great, honesty is its own defense so from there she can keep it moving.


----------



## Jaegermany (Dec 6, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> oh yes Ateya, always said her hair was beautiful. But we all saw her relax her hair with no new growth in sight-that was pretty scarey. I mostly agreed that her techniques worked for her but would not work for everybody and might not work long term, she used heavy protein and high heat and as stated relaxed and MAJORLY overlapped
> 
> The difference is, I don't see what this girl is doing that is even remotely close to that, besides just showing off her hair constantly. I dont see any risky techniques, even the combing she was getting lashed over, she even said never comb with anything but a wide tooth comb, she is not misleading-Ateya while slapping that perm all over 1cm of new growth-if that , did not say 'don't do this' . Its a far cry from a comb and a relaxer anyway
> 
> ...


 
Ateyya = Chemical Damage
Tanesha= Heat Damage

1 + 1 = 2 (DAMAGE)


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 6, 2009)

So how's Ateyaa doing? 
http://www.youtube.com/user/Ateyaaa


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Dec 6, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> So how's Ateyaa doing?
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Ateyaaa


***chokes on Heineken*** I hate you


----------



## taz007 (Dec 6, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> So how's Ateyaa doing?
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Ateyaaa


    :admin:


Note to self Neva post a you tube video ....


----------



## Dani.Nicole (Dec 6, 2009)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> Imma need you and your opinion to start airing members out on the makeup board, POST HASTE!



lmao  I could do that but 1) she is not a member on this board and 2) this post is so much more convenient  I stole this pic from one of the threads in the makeup forum. THIS is how her make should complement her:






or like this:



Tis all


----------



## song_of_serenity (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm wondering how the obvious SAME lighting here provides DARK BROWN EYES vs the almost blue robotic type look as the other videos in the same lighting.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uya44fLr7A&feature=fvw
vs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJ0Y9ekH8sg&feature=related

Her hair, I think she has pieces in the lower layers from time to time. It's long, but I think she adds for fullness, etc.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

Auburn said:


> You didnt see her yanking a small comb and brush through wet hair?
> You didnt see her blasting the  blow dryer right on her hair?
> You didnt see her do 32847928374923 passes on one section of hair?
> 
> ...


She worked through her hair and the tangles, she didnt yank, she didn't have not one hair in the comb! She 'yanked' no more than i do,  and on wet hair,  now we can assume the temp of the blow dryer? Ive seen more smoke on the dominican vids and at my own hair dressers, she looked like she was doing fine to me, it was a light blow dry compared to the ones I have recieved

[email protected] all the passes, I don't know anything about flat ironing, but her hair looked great! I press through quite a few times when I press and my hair is fine

Some of you ladies flat iron, I don't.  but no nothing majorly worrisome in those things to me........

she said she uses a wide tooth comb,  I cant get through my hair without working out tangles and thats all she did-not I DIDNT see that as horrific at all


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

oh and her edges, we already know comes from highlighting.....that's no secret!


----------



## tocktick (Dec 6, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> oh yes Ateya,  always said her hair was beautiful.  But we all saw her relax her hair with no new growth in sight-that was pretty scarey.  I mostly agreed that her techniques worked for her but would not work for everybody and might not work long term,  she used heavy protein and high heat and as stated relaxed and MAJORLY overlapped
> 
> The difference is, I don't see what this girl is doing that is even remotely close to that, besides just showing off her hair constantly.  I dont see any risky techniques,  even the combing she was getting lashed over,  she even said never comb with anything but a wide tooth comb,  she is not misleading-Ateya while slapping that perm all over 1cm of new growth-if that , did not say 'don't do this' . Its a far cry from a comb and a relaxer anyway
> 
> ...



It's worth mentioning that the YT'ers _interesting_ growth claims are also a large part of this discussion and could be viewed as misleading to impatient newbies who are keen to grow hair. I'm sure some posters find that just as shady as some someone claiming using heat 5x a week is an ok thing to do.

Sure, I can agree that Ateya showed way worse stuff on camera. How unhealthy a haircare practice is, is probably quite subjective and how this YT'er compares to Ateya is a bit irrelevant. The point is they both have some "bad" hair care habits that folks may feel like calling out. The point is if one YT can get called out, I don't see why another needs the level of defence you've offered her. Have a difference of opinion over how "bad" that practice really is - sure. But given you're now the no.1 poster in this thread  and have stated she shouldn't be criticised because she's just a YT'er (just like Ateya) and folks have gone to hard etc, I think it's fair to say you've probably invested a bit more into things and are not just purely stating you don't think her techniques are all that bad. 

The main reason why I'm confused with your posts here vs in the Ateya thread lies in the fact that you would be so against people voicing concerns over what they see as unhealthy practices. Meanwhile, you've been on the other side yourself amidst a sea of folks thinking the so-called naysayers (i.e - you and I amongst others) should just STFU because her practices can't be "that bad".


----------



## Charz (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## chelleypie810 (Dec 6, 2009)

Dani.Nicole said:


> First her eyes are fake. Now her hair is fake. How many turns will this post take in one day?!  I have no comment on either assertion. What REALLY grinds my gears is that she insists on wearing that ugly pink lip gloss  It does her no justice. Light pink does not look good on women of color in my opinion erplexed I think she would look better with more of a bronze color.




NU UH! i'm gorgeous with my mac cultured lipglass. its a nice soft pink and i loves it and my mommy loves it..and she doesn't like anything but purples!


----------



## song_of_serenity (Dec 6, 2009)

tocktick said:


> *Meanwhile, you've been on the other side yourself amidst a sea of folks thinking the so-called naysayers (i.e - you and I amongst others) should just STFU because her practices can't be "that bad".*


Seriously. If folk are going to call out one, call em ALL out. Don't pick and choose who's negative hair practices you want to defend and who's you want to cry out against because "Well, it's not* AS* bad."


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

Bene said:


> The amount of heat she uses is what forces a lot of people to chop off significant length in the long run. It's just not healthy. That alone is fine, it's her hair, and if she likes it damaged looking, that's cool. But she's telling other people that her advice prevents damage.
> 
> If her videos were "this is what I do to my hair," without the implication of her giving healthy hair advice, I wouldn't have given her a second thought.
> 
> ...




I been saying I don't see the damage tho.  I don't!


----------



## robot. (Dec 6, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> oh and her edges, we already know comes from highlighting.....that's no secret!



What I fail to understand is why YOU know so much about her hair, enough to defend her so vehemently, but when we work with no more than what she PRESENTS to us, and DISAGREE, we're "wrong" and "mean."

I honestly don't understand this.


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Dec 6, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> What I fail to understand is why YOU know so much about her hair, enough to defend her so vehemently, but when we work with no more than what she PRESENTS to us, and DISAGREE, we're "wrong" and "mean."
> 
> I honestly don't understand this.


 Yeah I'm from the Biblical "sin is sin" school of thought regarding poor hair care practices as well, so colour me confused to say the least....


----------

